# Naruto 621 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Post stuff.


Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]





Evil said:


> Shodai summons Senju.



------------------



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

Shit just got real.

I don't know if the whole chapter will be VotE, though... He did say he is starting with their history, but he is showing the end first. This may go backwards.


----------



## Default (Feb 13, 2013)

More VoTE flashbacks, Tobirama releasing everyone from ET.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 13, 2013)

part 2 of 5 in the series of flashbacks.


----------



## vered (Feb 13, 2013)

the VOTE flashback fight.and perhaps some hints towards more things afterwards.


----------



## Deadway (Feb 13, 2013)

*Naruto 621 Prediction*
*Valley of the End*

_Clash! Hashirama vs Madara!_


Hashirama: !? this is...
Madara: Perfect Susano! 
Hashirama: It's enormous, even bigger than the kyuubi! Madara, the amount of hatred in your heart is shown clearly to me now...
Madara: You know nothing about my hatred, you who has everything will never know despair.
Hashirama: Why!? It doesn't have to come to this. There's still time to turn back Madara!
Madara: Impossible. Even if I stopped, I would be targeted every night for assassination, I wouldn't be surprised if it would be your coward brother.
Hashirama: Don't talk as if he's a nobody, he's my brother dammit!
Madara: And a coward who uses the Uchiha like dogs.
Hashirama: That's not t--
Madara: It's one hundred percent true! You, my closest friend, betrayed me!
Hashirama: !!?
Madara: If someone as close as you would do it, why wouldn't the world!
_Madara takes out his sword from perfect susano_
Hashirama: *Shit, I can't dodge*
_Madara swings and destroys the wood dragon_
_Hashirama's body is shown ripped in pieces_
Madara: .... I'm not satisfied yet friend. 
_The 9 tails starts charging up it's bijuu-dama aiming at the body pieces_
_Suddenly the 9 tails collapses_
Madara: !? What?
Madara: !!!?
_Madara's eyes start to shut_
_Hashirama comes out the ground like a tree_
Madara: I..see.. a wood clone......but ..when?
Hashirama: When you gazed your eyes on my seals for the wood dragon, that gave me the opportunity to slip into the ground. You let your guard down.
_Madara's perfect Susano fades and he slams on the ground near Hashirama_
Madara: Then why....am I sleepy....
Hashirama: The clone you destroyed was my flower clone, it released a chemical in the air, putting you and the 9 tails to sleep. It's over.
Madara: ...ha.....good to know. Thanks.
_Madara bursts into flames_
Hashirama: A fire clone!? 
Madara comes out of the kyuubi's mouth_
_
Hashirama: !? How did you..
_Madara's eyes are bleeding_
Hashirama: No way! You used that?
Madara: Of course, it's my signature move after all.
Hashirama: Dammit...*No matter what I do...he always manages to pull off his backtrack jutsu...I can't....no..I have to.*
Madara: I will defeat you.
_Madara reforms Perfect Susano_
Hashirama: I won't allow it.
_Hashirama starts to create flower world_
----------
Hashirama: And...we continued to fight for the next few days...that is..until he ran out of chakra.
Sasuke: And you killed you, right?
Hashirama: No, I didn't.
Minato and Hiruzen: !?
Tobirama: !? What?
Hashirama: Allow me to explain.
---------------
_Madara impaled with swords_
_Hashirama on his knees with a bloody face in front of Madara_
Madara: I...can't believe it....you ....
Hashirama: This entire time...I was stalling....to figure out a way....to get passed your backtrack....
Madara: How....my eyes allow me to rewind any situation at my will....explain...
Hashirama: Genjutsu.
Madara: !?? Bullshit, no one can use genjutsu on me... not even Izuna...
Hashirama: It's true...I used a secret jutsu known only to my wife...it allows me to channel illusion waves into my pollen, I made you think you re-winded an event that resulted in your death, when in reality you did no such thing...
Madara: A senju...to best me in genjutsu.....unheard
Hashirama:.....
Madara: Just...finish me....like a dog.
_Hashirama grabs Madara by the arm and starts healing him_
Madara: !? What? Why?
Hashirama: Because that's what shinobi do to other shinobi of the leaf.
Madara: !
Hashirama: You are not a dog....my rank may be higher, but to me everyone in the leaf are equals and should be treated no differently than others...
_Madara puts his hand on Hashirama shoulder_
_Madara clenches it_
Hashirama: What are you...
Madara: YOU ARE NOT IN THE POSITION TO BE SHOWING MERCY RIGHT NOW!
_Marara rips a sword out of his chest and tries to impale Hashirama, but as he does that he freezes and collapses from the amount of blood loss_
Hashirama: Disappointing....maybe I should keep you here..I won't kill you...but I won't save you.
_Hashirama walks away_
_End panel shows Madara licking the blood of Hashirama from his hand with sinister eyes_
*Chapter end*


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

More fights, syncronized PS as a cliffhanger


----------



## falconzx (Feb 13, 2013)

Flashback of course

btw, what's PS ?


----------



## rac585 (Feb 13, 2013)

falconzx said:


> Flashback of course
> 
> btw, what's PS ?



guessing perfect susano'o.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Feb 13, 2013)

More VoTE flashback.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 13, 2013)

VOTE flashback :WOW


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Mother. Freaking. VOTE. Flashback.

My body is not quite ready. :sanji


----------



## Revolution (Feb 13, 2013)

What I was expecting this chapter to be, I will wait for 621


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 13, 2013)

Hashirama finally tells us the truth about the Uchiha.

You'll have to excuse me this week for thinking that Hashi knows TheRealUchiha(tm) better than Tobi because Hashi got it from first-hand experience while Obito got his info from Madara.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 13, 2013)

Love Story of Hashirama and Madara.

Prepare tissues.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 13, 2013)

Flashback galore.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 13, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Flashback galore.


Hopefully in a good way. I've privately wondered what happened at VoTE ever since it was shown. And now we may get to see it.

inb4 the inevitable whining.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 13, 2013)

more vote flashback


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 13, 2013)

> End panel shows Madara licking the blood of Hashirama from his hand with sinister eyes



I can totally see this happening


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 13, 2013)

It's finally happening, isn't it. Fucking VotE flashback o_O


----------



## Seiji (Feb 13, 2013)

Next week's chapter will have "awesomeness" spelled all over it. FINALLY. Hashirama vs Madara flashback. One that I've always been rooting for. Thank you Kishi. I am now at peace.


----------



## auem (Feb 13, 2013)

i would have liked to see it from the start....Kyubi suddenly attacked,Konoha is shivering....Hashi standing tall in front of Madara.....

still whatever we get,it is going to be great...maybe we will see how Madara managed to gain Hashi's DNA.....i am hoping for a full chapter of fight.....


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 13, 2013)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 621 Prediction*
> *Valley of the End*
> 
> _Clash! Hashirama vs Madara!_
> ...



That Batman ending


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 13, 2013)

*Chapter 621 Prediction:*   The History of the Leaf

We learn more of the conflict between the Uchihas and the Senjuu, and the eventual agreement that lead to the founding of Konoha.


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 13, 2013)

Switch to Naruto vs Juubi


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes people VOTE flashback clam down.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Feb 13, 2013)

this is the first time that I don't mind a flashback lol.

It better be good.


----------



## Pams (Feb 13, 2013)

Plot twist: no flashbacks. Hashi finishes his story in 4 pages then it's Minato's turn.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 13, 2013)

A chapter or two of flashback would make me happy, been waiting for this one.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Betting we're in for a lot of wood.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 13, 2013)

The most awaited flashback of this manga.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 13, 2013)

Well I think that we'll have a full chapter of flashback about VOTE...it should be interesting.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 13, 2013)

Hashi x Mito x Mads becomes cannon.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 13, 2013)

I predict soloing wood.


----------



## vered (Feb 13, 2013)

preview page:


----------



## GoDMasteR (Feb 13, 2013)

*Preview WSJ*
初代火影による木ノ葉創設の真実とは一体！？
_Wath's the cause that brought the First Hokage to the foundation of Konoha!?_


----------



## Annabella (Feb 13, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> *Preview WSJ*
> 初代火影による木ノ葉創設の真実とは一体！？
> _Wath's the cause that brought the First Hokage to the foundation of Konoha!?_



, we will learn more about Konoha's history. Hashi will talk about how after a lot of fighting both clans wanted peace, so they united to form Konoha. Sasuke might realise that the founders' intentions in the beginning were good but as time passed the village became more corrupt and now the flawed system needs to change.

hopefully, we'll get some more HashiMada scenes I am so excited about 621.


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Feb 13, 2013)

VotE!  VotE!  VotE!  VotE!  VotE!  VotE!  VotE!  VotE!  VotE!  VotE!  VotE!  VotE!  VotE!


----------



## ZE (Feb 13, 2013)

I was right. We're in for a whole volume of flashbacks of Hashirama and Madara's era.


----------



## BasedKakashi (Feb 13, 2013)

Orochimaru goes the Hyuuga Shrine, finds a mask to revive the Sage of 6 Paths, who then immediately declares Itachi as his superior


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hashi & Madz flashbacks. 
Yeah budday.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 13, 2013)

Reviewing Naruto chapter 620:

[YOUTUBE]R-XVOXukj7E[/YOUTUBE]

Will Hashirama fight Taka? Is Hashirama confirmed as the strongest Hokage? What sob story does Orochimaru have for attacking the village?


----------



## Garfield (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Madara has sensed Hashi chakra by now. I'm wondering what he's thinking.

And Naruto as well. In his heightened sensor state with kyuubi integration, he's bound to have noticed the chakra of Minato as well.


----------



## Orga777 (Feb 14, 2013)

A rather long, drawn out, and tedious flashback (THAT is something we haven't seen before....) that would have the potential to be awesome, but will probably disappoint in every possible category when all is said and done. Just like Kabuto and Obito.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Feb 14, 2013)

*Hashirama's gonna do in 1 chapter what Naruto couldn't in 620.*

Sit down boy and take out your pencil and paper, there's a new TnJ champ in town.


----------



## Addy (Feb 14, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> It's finally happening, isn't it. Fucking VotE flashback o_O



and it will be one chapter long


----------



## Magician (Feb 14, 2013)

Orga777 said:


> A rather long, drawn out, and tedious flashback (THAT is something we haven't seen before....) that would have the potential to be awesome, but will probably disappoint in every possible category when all is said and done. Just like Kabuto and Obito.



I don't think so. I believe Kishimoto gained more interest in his story and quality has had a major upturn. This next chapter won't dissapoint.


*Spoiler*: __ 



At least I hope so


----------



## Recal (Feb 14, 2013)

This time, I'm predicting Hashi and Madara backstory.  Just a bit will tide me over until Madara tells his side of the story.  Make it happen, Kishi.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 14, 2013)

more of the VOTE the flashback i have been waiting for a long time since we saw the panel on madara and the  facing shodai.


----------



## Orga777 (Feb 14, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> I don't think so. I believe Kishimoto gained more interest in his story and quality has had a major upturn. This next chapter won't dissapoint.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well, I know I don't agree with that upturn of quality. While 620 was not as horrifyingly bad as the previous..... like, 100 chapters, it doesn't give me much of any hope here. XD


----------



## Mugivara (Feb 15, 2013)

Would be better if Hashi would talk about Senju and Uchiha ancestors instead the VOTE.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 15, 2013)

Kishi wasted 10 chapters worth of shit on Tobi=Obito flashback, he should do at least the same amount for every Hokagae here


----------



## Magician (Feb 15, 2013)

hitokugutsu said:


> Kishi wasted 10 chapters worth of shit on Tobi=Obito flashback, he should do at least the same amount for every Hokagae here



And he wasted even more on that Kabuto piece of shit.


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 16, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> And he wasted even more on that Kabuto piece of shit.



In fairness, Kabuto's story had actual espionage and Ninja stuff 

I'm kidding, there was nothing fair about one of the most painful volumes ever


----------



## plot1st (Feb 16, 2013)

I think we're going to get the other side of the history of the village over a few more chapters. Sasuke already knows the Uchiha's version now we'll hear the Kage's version. Hiruzen will tell the Senju what happened after their deaths and somehow be able to link it to Sasuke's questions.
major points which should not be skipped:
1. Haharama vs Madara
2. death of Haharama and Tobirama's reign as Hokage
3. Tobirama's sacrifice and the will of fire
4. Danzo and Hiruzen, the ninja wars and the Sanin 
5. Minato becoming Hokage
6. birth of Naruto and Obito's attack, Hiruzen watching over the new generation
7. Hashirama and Tobirama give their final thoughts and Sasuke's decision.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 17, 2013)

wonder if the madara and hashirama fight was just a teaser and that hahsirama will talk of why they decided to create a village and other stuff before we actually see the fight.


----------



## Magician (Feb 17, 2013)

Gabe said:


> wonder if the madara and hashirama fight was just a teaser and that hahsirama will talk of why they decided to create a village and other stuff before we actually see the fight.



^Probably this


----------



## Fay (Feb 17, 2013)

I hope for at least a whole volume worth of what Hashirama, Tobirama and Hiruzen have to say. I would like to see more Hashi and Sasuke understanding each other and I also hope for Tobirama coming around and putting his faith in an Uchiha for once. Moreover Sarutobi Sasuke's story should also be touched upon.


----------



## Annabella (Feb 17, 2013)

I predict the chapter will focus on the events that led up to their VotE fight.


----------



## Maracunator (Feb 17, 2013)

Given the preview, it will go on with the rivalry between clans and through the foundation of Konoha until his fight against Madara in VotE.

Knowing how Kishimoto has a soft spot for team 10, he might go the extra mile of having Hashirama say that he had the idea of making an alliance with the Uchiha after hearing how 3 clans known for their close ties used to be enemies before they made an agreement with the mediation of the Sarutobi clan. And even invited them to join the alliance he made with the Uchihas shortly after the Fire Lord let them have their base within his country.

And for the cliffhanger...

Hashirama: "Then came the last battle I had with Madara..."
Tobirama: "We all know how that goes, you rid the world of Uchiha Madara until he was somehow revived, now can we move on to the war that is going on?"
Hashirama: "You're wrong Tobirama..."
Sasuke & the other 3 Hokages: !!
Hashirama: "I defeated him, and he was expecting me to deliver the killing blow, but I couldn't bring myself to kill him."

Then in 622 we learn Hashirama pulled a Goku by giving Madara some of his flesh and chakra so he'd live and reflect on his past actions, hoping he'd rid himself of his hatred.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 17, 2013)

Where is the preview?


----------



## Maracunator (Feb 17, 2013)

^Look back to the second page.



vered said:


> preview page:



The big question in the Naruto section is how Hashirama came up with the idea of Konoha's foundation.


----------



## Xin (Feb 18, 2013)

I predict a fierce VotE fight.


----------



## Undead (Feb 18, 2013)

I predict some more Tobirama goodness.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 18, 2013)

Maracunator said:


> Given the preview, it will go on with the rivalry between clans and through the foundation of Konoha until his fight against Madara in VotE.
> 
> Knowing how Kishimoto has a soft spot for team 10, he might go the extra mile of having Hashirama say that he had the idea of making an alliance with the Uchiha after hearing how 3 clans known for their close ties used to be enemies before they made an agreement with the mediation of the Sarutobi clan. And even invited them to join the alliance he made with the Uchihas shortly after the Fire Lord let them have their base within his country.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I was thinking. Hashi would do something like that and in fact it answers why Madara is alive after the battle... i.e. Hashi told everyone that Madara died when in fact Madara survived. Plus, it makes sense why Mads is so in love with Hashi now. 

I'm going for VoTE plus the aftermath and maybe a little before it, such a spiel on their different beliefs which led to their battle.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 18, 2013)

Since most of the next chapter will be fighting, I predict that this week we will only get a small history lesson about Hashi and Madara.

Madara after reading the rock with his MS/EMS, came to some other conclusion for the future of the shinobi world while under his "Uchiha looking for love" mentality.

Madara's image of the future clashed with Hashirama's and that led to the battle of ideals that was VotE.

Hashirama winning meant he won the right to try and reshape the shinobi world anew by using his idea of a village system.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm eagerly awaiting a chapter third week in a row. That's new 

I wish there'd be flashbacks galore in this chapter AND the next. THEN I want Madara crashing in on this party OR Minato crashing on Madara's party.

HashiMads is so passe


----------



## vered (Feb 18, 2013)

Most likely, any further revelations about RS and the Juubi would be revealed only after the whole Hashiramas explanation/flashback finally ends.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 18, 2013)

vered said:


> Most likely, any further revelations about RS and the Juubi would be revealed only after the whole Hashiramas explanation/flashback finally ends.



Thats unlikely, Hashirama will reveal about the RS and the Juubi to Sasuke.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 18, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Thats unlikely, Hashirama will reveal about the RS and the Juubi to Sasuke.


I don't see how RS and juubi would tie into Sasuke's questions. They have no relation to each other.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 18, 2013)

i think the whole RS thing maybe revealed by the Juubi itself. Hopefully now that madara and obitos connection was cut. and when it transforms again.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 18, 2013)

GIVE US OUR ANSWERS. HASHIRAMA. GIVE US OUR HYPE FIGHT KISHI.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 18, 2013)

I predict Mito Uzumaki


----------



## Roxa5 (Feb 18, 2013)

Madara and Hashirama are going to kiss


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 18, 2013)

I expect something good, liking two chapters in a row isn't something I have done in a while.


----------



## Addy (Feb 18, 2013)

vered said:


> Most likely, any further revelations about RS and the Juubi would be revealed only after the whole Hashiramas explanation/flashback finally ends.



not really. he can say something like "even thought we fought for generations, uchiha and senju were said to be descendent from RS himself" or some shit.


----------



## Undead (Feb 18, 2013)

Roxa5 said:


> Madara and Hashirama are going to kiss


----------



## AoshiKun (Feb 18, 2013)

adee said:


> I don't see how RS and juubi would tie into Sasuke's questions. They have no relation to each other.


RS is the root of Senju and Uchiha.
They're in the Uchiha Shrine with RS's tablet right behind them for a reason so RS info will most likely come at some point.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 18, 2013)

Whole chapter will show the Senju vs Uchiha relationship including Shodai vs Madara.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 18, 2013)

sasuke continues to hint at redemption by shodaime. even though we know he'll stay darkside until the naruto confrontation. 

so really that last comment by shodaime "i will remove his darkness" or whatever seems pretty pointless to me.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 18, 2013)

hashimadz buttfuck fiesta.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 18, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. Hashi would do something like that and in fact it answers why Madara is alive after the battle... i.e. Hashi told everyone that Madara died when in fact Madara survived. *Plus, it makes sense why Mads is so in love with Hashi now*.
> 
> I'm going for VoTE plus the aftermath and maybe a little before it, such a spiel on their different beliefs which led to their battle.



Or why he despises him so much, seeing as pity and mercy are the absolute worst things you can give to someone like Madara.

Hate the idea but I've never thrown it out entirely. I still think Hashirama thought he killed him. Hashirama has to have screwed up _somewhere_ in a way that Naruto can correct (even though IMO he would have done the right thing and Naruto's being the idiot with Sasuke).


----------



## Xin (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd like them to show something we don't know yet.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 18, 2013)

-Dragon- said:


> I heard HST will be out tomorrow, so we will get the chapter at midnight?



Where did u hear this?


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 18, 2013)

The VotE flashback fight probably won't be all that long. Hashirama telling about how that fight went isn't exactly what Sasuke would want to hear.. at least not an extended review of it anyway. My guess is that Hashirama will use the fight to make a point about the rivalry of the Uchiha and Senju. Hashirama was probably trying to spread shinobism, like Rikudo Sennin, and figured it would require for the Senju and the Uchiha to reunite. The village represents peace, cooperation and unity, and shinobi are defenders of that (faith). This might take 1 to 2 chapters.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 18, 2013)

Previewing Naruto chapter 621:

[YOUTUBE]stLotvE9Lo8[/YOUTUBE]

Could Tobirama be the second strongest Hokage? Could the Hokage be sent to fight Madara after he becomes the Juubi Jinchuuriki? What do you think will happen with the Madara flashback?


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 18, 2013)

Predicting that Madara almost killed Hashirama, but Hashi scores the final blow literally right before Madara lands his. 

Also predicting we see a power from Madara we've yet to see, which Madara will end up using against the alliance. Chapter will end with Hashi and Madara havng struggle battle or Hashi taking control of the kyuubi


----------



## Maracunator (Feb 18, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. Hashi would do something like that and in fact it answers why Madara is alive after the battle... i.e. Hashi told everyone that Madara died when in fact Madara survived. Plus, it makes sense why Mads is so in love with Hashi now.
> 
> I'm going for VoTE plus the aftermath and maybe a little before it, such a spiel on their different beliefs which led to their battle.



I see Madara more like having gone some thinking of his own (i.e. "WHY?! WHY DIDN'T HE JUST KILL MEE?!!! *bangs head against a rock*"), and when taking in Hashirama's words of ridding himself of his own hatred, Marada drew the conclusion that hatred comes as a result of losses (in his case, losing his brother and then his clan as a result of his fights against Hashirama), which seem to be the inevitable result of others' victories, which in turn resulted in him thinking that the solution was to create a world with nor losers and only winners to eliminate all hatred that did and will exist.

If they meet again, Hashirama is going to be disappointed.

The idea of Hashirama sparing Madara's life could also give an indirect explanation on how did Kakuzu survive his own loss against Hashirama.



Matrix XZ said:


> Thats unlikely, Hashirama will reveal about the RS and the Juubi to Sasuke.





Sasuke asked about the village in chapter 619, further elaborated in his question in chapter 620, and at the end of said chapter Hashirama started with the part of Uchihas and Senjus, with specific emphasis on him and Madara.

There's no Juubi nor Rikkudou Sennin in what is being elaborated, there's the 2 clans that were enemies and then founded the village, Sasuke's question, Hashirama's words and even the chapter preview all point out to how those 2 clans ended up founding the village.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 18, 2013)

I predict the last page of 621 Hashirama will say somewhere "I failed . . . I could not kill Madara" and then explain why in the next chapter (unless this chapter explains that he gave his cells or blood to keep Madara alive because his life was too precious to him)


----------



## Klue (Feb 18, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> I predict the last page of 621 Hashirama will say somewhere "I failed . . . I could not kill Madara" and then explain why in the next chapter (unless this chapter explains that he gave his cells or blood to keep Madara alive because his life was too precious to him)



Typical Kishi.


----------



## warp drive (Feb 18, 2013)

BasedKakashi said:


> Orochimaru goes the Hyuuga Shrine, finds a mask to revive the Sage of 6 Paths, who then immediately declares Itachi as his superior


 At this point, it would not surprise me. 

I hope Kishimoto finishes the village/shinobi story in the upcoming chapter. If it prolongs again, I will go nuts. 

I'm also wondering whether Hashirama eventually would go public about Itachi's sacrifice.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 18, 2013)

hashirama answer is going to be on the lines that senju and uchiha are related and family shouldnt kill family and the whole purpose of the village was not to see everyone inside as individual clans but the village as one big clan/family. Something itachi saw.

But this idea of the two strongest clans in a alliance had a negative effect which caused the clans of the other regions to team up and form an alliance against them.


----------



## navy (Feb 19, 2013)

I hope Kishi doesnt make Hashirama spare madara. That would be so lame.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Feb 19, 2013)

I predict more Hashi haxxkuton. I wanna see Hashi's flower world


----------



## OneHitKill (Feb 19, 2013)

I miss the days when people used to write entire scripts of their predictions

Now a days it's boring 

Shit, fuck it.

Naruto 621 : * Unfinished Business, thunderous roar! *

:sanji


----------



## Revolution (Feb 19, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Or why he despises him so much, seeing as pity and mercy are the absolute worst things you can give to someone like Madara.
> 
> Hate the idea but I've never thrown it out entirely. *I still think Hashirama thought he killed him.* Hashirama has to have screwed up _somewhere_ in a way that Naruto can correct (even though IMO he would have done the right thing and Naruto's being the idiot with Sasuke).



I still think he didn't, but said he did.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 19, 2013)

madara: why hashirama? why do you just leave me out here alive? why not just kill me now along with my pride?

hashirama: it's because you lack...hatred


----------



## auem (Feb 19, 2013)

i have already made thread about the possibility that Hashi spared Madara's life....glad that more people are considering this.....


----------



## God Hand (Feb 19, 2013)

auem said:


> i have already made thread about the possibility that Hashi spared Madara's life....glad that more people are considering this.....



It's a strong possibility, considering Hashi is showing a "Naruto" side to his personality.


----------



## Magician (Feb 19, 2013)

I think Hashirama pulled a goku


----------



## CA182 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hashirama - "I saved you because I can't bare to see you die."

Madara - _HE MUST LOVE ME!!!_  (?･ω･`)


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 19, 2013)

Obviously we'll continue with Hashirama vs. Madara flashback. I hope they show some more diversity though, Mokuton spam vs. Susano spam is just boring.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 19, 2013)

I also believe Hashirama spared Madara's life. That's the worst thing you can do to Madara.
Pity.


----------



## Gonder (Feb 19, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> I also believe Hashirama spared Madara's life. That's the worst thing you can do to Madara.
> Pity.



lol spared hashirama rammed a sword into madara chest


----------



## Xin (Feb 19, 2013)

I predict Hashirama helping Madara to get away alife.


----------



## Ginkurage (Feb 19, 2013)

Really excited for more of the Hashirama flashback. Also hopefully Minato gets his turn to talk soon, I want to see if Sasuke realizes the relation between him and Naruto.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 19, 2013)

Gonder said:


> lol spared hashirama rammed a sword into madara chest



Well, spared Sasuke Chidori'd Naruto too


----------



## Seirenity (Feb 19, 2013)

Hoping to see some more Hashi and Sauce interaction with a bit of Suigetsu on the side. Gotta love his funny remarks.


----------



## Annabella (Feb 19, 2013)

I always thought Hashi did intend to kill Madara and didn't spare his life but he might have felt some remorse afterwards. I guess we'll find out soon.


Klue said:


> Telegrams Image, right here.



100% agree


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 19, 2013)

i predict more Hashirama vs.Madara , whit bad ass jutsus.


----------



## Jin-E (Feb 19, 2013)

Hopefully wont be 100% flashback.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 19, 2013)

Jin-E said:


> Hopefully wont be 100% flashback.



It shouldn't be, unless Kishi hopes to reveal more about the EMS from Madara oppose to Sasuke.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Feb 19, 2013)

I predict 3-4 chapters of 100% flashbacks, at least...


----------



## starrymootix (Feb 19, 2013)

Probably a 100%flashback chapter abt the two ancestors....  Meh, i want obito... Miss him bad...where is my weekly manly sexy obibi shiok...?


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hopefully we'll see the founders of the other main country's villages, aka the other 1st Kage.

So Earth, Water, Wind, and Lightning. Lighting maybe was two clans joining (a white and black race probably). So hopefully there will be more than just one main clan founder per country, like Fire/Konoha had both Hashirama and Madara.

Plus I hope we see the distribution of the Bijuu to each other founder/kage/village.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 19, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> *Hopefully we'll see the founders of the other main country's villages, aka the other 1st Kage.
> 
> So Earth, Water, Wind, and Lightning. Lighting maybe was two clans joining (a white and black race probably).* So hopefully there will be more than just one main clan founder per country, like Fire/Konoha had both Hashirama and Madara.
> 
> Plus I hope we see the distribution of the Bijuu to each other founder/kage/village.



Really? You expect Kishi to show something like that? He didn't even show the beginnings of Akatsuki, which is much more interesting and plot relevant 



starrymootix said:


> Probably a 100%flashback chapter abt the two ancestors....  Meh, i want obito... Miss him bad...where is my weekly manly sexy obibi shiok...?








Anyway, I predict at least 2 chapters of flashback. Just hope it won't be recycling of what Tobi told Sasuke.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 19, 2013)

Konoha (Hashirama/Madara) Gaiden


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 19, 2013)

those are sum fucked up ways to spare your opponent


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Hashirama - "I saved you because I can't bare to see you die."
> 
> Madara - _HE MUST LOVE ME!!!_  (?･ω･`)



 Madara is DenkoMan.

My bets are still on the table about Hashirama turning his back on Madara because he couldn't watch him die, thus letting him escape, and not really caring if it happened, but not actually saving him.

My mixed feelings if Hashirama saved him will be so bad I couldn't handle it.



Gonder said:


> lol spared hashirama rammed a sword into madara chest



Hashirama misunderstood Madara's ramming request.


----------



## Ch1pp (Feb 19, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara is DenkoMan.
> 
> My bets are still on the table about Hashirama turning his back on Madara because he couldn't watch him die, thus letting him escape, and not really caring if it happened, but not actually saving him.
> 
> My mixed feelings if Hashirama saved him will be so bad I couldn't handle it.





The intensity of that fight disagrees. If anything, i'd say Hashirama verified Madara couldn't draw breath before turning his back.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 19, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara is DenkoMan.
> 
> My bets are still on the table about Hashirama turning his back on Madara because he couldn't watch him die, thus letting him escape, and not really caring if it happened, but not actually saving him.
> 
> ...



If that prediction turns out to be correct I'll post nudes in the BH. Since denkoman doesn't get rammed except in soviet Russia.


----------



## takL (Feb 19, 2013)

hashirama finishes his story.
hiruzen "my lord...it was epic but you could have made it shorter..."
tobirama "damn u bro! the war ended dacades ago and i cant sense madara anymore" 
minato (in his mind) 'well that chakra was actually a mix of narutos and 9bs sir....'
orochimaru "i didnt think itd take this long...."
minato "...sasuke-kun, do u still want to hear my story? i kinda like to go see my grandchildren now"
sasuke "u may go...well do u mind if i go with you, lad?"
the close up of sasukes face ...now he is an old man so are suigetsu and jugo. 

nah
I predict a bit of the battlefield scene with madara sensing hashiramas chakra as hashirama raised his chakra at lord ignoble's imprudent finger movement.
then the flashback restarts from the warlike age when madara and hashirama were fighting as the 2 top rival warlords.


----------



## Addy (Feb 19, 2013)

takL said:


> hashirama finishes his story.
> hiruzen "my lord...it was epic but you could have made it shorter..."
> *tobirama "damn u bro! the war ended dacades ago and i cant sense madara anymore" *
> minato (in his mind) 'well that chakra was actually a mix of narutos and 9bs sir....'
> ...



i have been am waiting for the next chapter for an idea i have for an edit. if the chapter is all flashbacks, i will put a number at the end of some page where it rises in the next page. it would be something like this:

meanwhile, at the war........

first page. total death count: 1 

second page. total death count: 200

10th page. total death count: over 9000

last page. total death count: revived by renni tensei.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 19, 2013)

If Hashirama pulls a Goku I hope it's a bit less Goku than Goku's Goku.


----------



## takL (Feb 19, 2013)

Addy said:


> last page. total death count: revived by renni tensei.



but whod dare to rinne tensei over 9000 peeps? obito?


----------



## soulnova (Feb 19, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> I also believe Hashirama spared Madara's life. That's the worst thing you can do to Madara.
> Pity.



Vegeta. Frieza.



Scizor said:


> If Hashirama pulls a Goku I hope it's a bit less Goku than Goku's Goku.



 too late


Following this pattern, Madara will be killed by _Itachi's_ and Ino's son from the Future. I'm calling it.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 19, 2013)

I know it's too much for a single chapter, but here goes anyway:

There'll be plenty of tvote action. Cool moves, lots of destruction, but nothing really to talk about.

Woody explains how central brocon was to everything Fail did. 

The joining of the masters and their future dogs came about because Woody and Izuna were the ones who originally were the ones who supported it. Sadly Izuna died before it could happen, but even if Fail had his reservations he didn't object because it had been his brother's dream. 

However, where Woody and Fail disagreed was the execution of that dream. Woody believed in a balance of power and an alliance built on trust, Fail however regarded a peace based on what he considered weakness as doomed to fail. Fail had come to detest weakness, because he felt his own personal weakness was what lead to his brother's sacrifice. In Fail's eyes Woody's plan made Izuna's sacrifice meaningless. Instead Fail believed that to ensure lasting peace the strong, meaning Woody and himself, had to take control.

Things got violent when Woody handed out Pokemon to the other villages to balance the overwhelming power of the combined Masters and Dogs. The sole remaining free Pokemon was Kuramachu. Fail ran away crying saying that he won't play with Woody anymore and took Kuramachu to kill Woody, the only one who could possibly stop him from enforcing his vision of peace on the world.

However, while Woody was mortally wounded, only his overwhelming lifeforce allowed him to continue living though at a far reduced level of power, Fail was defeated. That's why he got his name. Woody decided to take Kuramachu to the village and seal it into Whirlpoolgranny, because with his own power so greatly reduced the Leaf would need Kuramachu to balance the other villages.

At that point Badass interferes with his brother's explanation and says that Fail did not die, but was in fact the one who killed him and not Goldylocks and Silverlocks as people thought. Woody, Monkey, Flash and Snake are all "Say W00t?!" at this and a chapter ends.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 19, 2013)

Okay am I the only on who feels like the VOTE won't be _in this chapter_? It seems like he will tell everything from the very beginning and the chapter will end with Madara attacking with Kyuubi. Directly getting into VOTE without telling the circumstances doesn't sound good imho.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 19, 2013)

Am I the only one whose not interested in what Hashirama got to say? We pretty much know the history.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2013)

DarkShift said:


> The intensity of that fight disagrees. If anything, i'd say Hashirama verified Madara couldn't draw breath before turning his back.



That's some crappy verifying...


----------



## Addy (Feb 19, 2013)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Am I the only one whose not interested in what Hashirama got to say? We pretty much know the history.



he might have something new to say but unlikely


----------



## chauronity (Feb 19, 2013)

DarkShift said:


> The intensity of that fight disagrees. If anything, i'd say Hashirama verified Madara couldn't draw breath before turning his back.



I place 10000000 bucks for that Madara fooled Hashirama with a genjutsu. 

Gen - mothafockin - jutsu.

10000000 bucks.


----------



## Xin (Feb 19, 2013)

I have to admin I'm not as excited as I should be. Considering this is VotE and everything.


----------



## Addy (Feb 19, 2013)

chauronity said:


> I place 10000000 bucks for that Madara fooled Hashirama with a genjutsu.
> 
> Gen - mothafockin - jutsu.
> 
> 10000000 bucks.



he used izanagi but did not lose his eyes


----------



## Melas (Feb 19, 2013)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Am I the only one whose not interested in what Hashirama got to say? We pretty much know the history.



As far as I am concerned, this whole convincing the littlest Uchiha is an utter waste of panel, particularly when you have an uncontrolled, rampaging Juubi.

Even with the four hokages, the chapters are so dull that I can barely bring myself to post on the forums despite having the time.

Anyway, no option but to wade through this until the story turns to action.


----------



## Ch1pp (Feb 19, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> That's some crappy verifying...



Pika, your sig agrees with me.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 19, 2013)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Am I the only one whose not interested in what Hashirama got to say? We pretty much know the history.



I also want to hear what Hashirama has to say. But also, we do not know the details of the VotE. 
So I want to see the true power of Madara, Hashirama, and if possible Tobirama.


----------



## limbo Kakashi (Feb 19, 2013)

DarkShift said:


> Pika, your sig agrees with me.



but crappy verifying, still.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2013)

@ Berzerger - It's still very possible that Madara set up Tobirama's death. I don't know about him being directly involved though (I think he was directly involved in Hashirama's, at the very least).

At any rate, if Hashirama did let Madara live on purpose, then what "lesson" is there to be learned there Kishi's rainbow lessons, keep that in mind? Don't kill your rival and instead let him live to destroy the world? Naw. Hashirama has to have done something that Naruto has to correct, and we all know Naruto has no intention of killing Sasuke. 



DarkShift said:


> Pika, your sig agrees with me.



My sig is a depiction of Hashirama and Madara duking it out in some way or another. How does this agree with you?


----------



## Evil (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## God Hand (Feb 19, 2013)

chauronity said:


> I place 10000000 bucks for that Madara fooled Hashirama with a genjutsu.
> 
> Gen - mothafockin - jutsu.
> 
> 10000000 bucks.



Bah!  This isn't Itachi vs Hashirama!


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 19, 2013)

Shiiit Eviil came guys!!

edit: Flashback in a flashback like Obito?
What the hell with inception?


----------



## Annabella (Feb 19, 2013)

@pikacheeka I think that would be the main difference between Hashirama and Naruto. Hashi put the village above his friend/rival and probably didn't hesitate to 'kill' Madara while Naruto refuses to kill Sasuke and just can't give up on his goal of 'saving' him.

Sasuke might eventually see some similarities/differences between Hashi and Madara and himself and Naruto. 



Moon~ said:


> Okay am I the only on who feels like the VOTE won't be _in this chapter_? It seems like he will tell everything from the very beginning and the chapter will end with Madara attacking with Kyuubi. Directly getting into VOTE without telling the circumstances doesn't sound good imho.



yeah I feel like the chapter will be focused on why VotE had to happen in the first place. Sasuke asked about the village and shinobi so it makes sense for Hashi to explain about their roles first and give the full context surrounding that fight. Unless he explains all this while narrating the fight. I don't mind either way.

edit:something deeper than VotE this is exciting


----------



## Burke (Feb 19, 2013)

what could it mean


----------



## Rosi (Feb 19, 2013)

Hmmmm. weird.
So VOTE fight is being shown and at the same time Hashi is flashbacking to "earlier days"?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2013)

Going deeper with Hashirama and Madara just means dirty things to me.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm trying to make sense out of it but...

Genjutsu? Or flashback in a flashback?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 19, 2013)

Probably the Sage's history? 


this should be good. 

Kishi has been eating dinner with Oda.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Feb 19, 2013)

God Hand said:


> Bah!  This isn't Itachi vs Hashirama!



Hashirama has high-level genjutsu too, one of the reasons he was removed from KC is because his genjutsu is just too hax.


----------



## Annabella (Feb 19, 2013)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]



wait why does Sasuke look sad..did the topic of Itachi come up again 

and Hashi needs to go deeper into their fight? how


----------



## Querix (Feb 19, 2013)

@*AumaanAnubis*  and *Pikacheeka*, go easy on DarkShift, 



DarkShift said:


> The intensity of that fight disagrees. If anything, i'd say Hashirama verified Madara couldn't draw breath before turning his back.



I think Picacheeka's post is riding along hashiMadara pairing. She wasn't saying Madara didn't go down like a warrior should.


----------



## Roxa5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Itachi is madara


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll go back to my page 1 prediction.

Flashback is going backwards/out of order.

We aren't seeing VotE for a while now. Sasuke's bummed about it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe Sasuke is sad because it will take longer than he expected.


----------



## vered (Feb 19, 2013)

going deeper?what it could be?


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 19, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Okay am I the only on who feels like the VOTE won't be _in this chapter_? *It seems like he will tell everything from the very beginning* and the chapter will end with Madara attacking with Kyuubi. *Directly getting into VOTE without telling the circumstances doesn't sound good imho.*



Just saying guys.


----------



## vered (Feb 19, 2013)

perhaps something about RS does come up?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2013)

1) Backwards flashback.
2) Flashback jumping back to baby Mads. (my suspicion)
3) Flashback jumping back to RS.
4) Hashirama repeats himself for 15 pages and Sasuke is reminded of Izanami and feels sad.

Hmmm..... Any other options?

Evil's last spoiler with the kages was really easy.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 19, 2013)

Possible kiddy Mads and Hashi? 

Sounds good to me. I've always wanted to know what they were like as children.

Then again, we could just be getting more VOTE buildup.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 19, 2013)

Why is Sasuke's face there though. It's as if he doesn't want to hear such a long story :lmaao


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 19, 2013)

Flashback within the flashback... but I don't get why Sasuke's face.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 19, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Why is Sasuke's face there though. It's as if he doesn't want to hear such a long story :lmaao



That's what I'm thinking too. Like Obito's reaction when Madara started to lecture him in 602.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2013)

Sasuke wanted to hear VotE. 

Honestly, he's probably going to hear about young Madara and Hashirama and be reminded of Naruto or something dumb like that. Or Madara and Izuna and think of Itachi (as that was his Itachi sad face).


----------



## vered (Feb 19, 2013)

perhaps there are some things sasuke wasn't aware about about his clan?


----------



## Rosi (Feb 19, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> That's what I'm thinking too. Like Obito's reaction when Madara started to lecture him in 602.



Maybe something bad/sad about Uchiha? He heard enough of it though already.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 19, 2013)

It seems like this is going to be another transition chapter.

I'm sad


----------



## gershwin (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe Hashirama starting from were senju/uchiha rivalry was born - Rikudou`s kids? Sasuke doesn`t give a shit about Rikudou so he is sad that Hashirama feeds him useless info


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 19, 2013)

What if Sasuke's expression represents our expression after we read the chapter?


----------



## Rosi (Feb 19, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> It seems like this is going to be another transition chapter.
> 
> I'm sad



Well, he has to fill in the entire volume with it most likely. So we'll obviously have transition chapters, with Hashirsma pretty much the only one able to tell something new. Minato's words on Kyuubi attack revelation/Naruto can be placed in a few panels, after all.


----------



## Raventhal (Feb 19, 2013)

Flash back inside of flashback. 

How much do you want to bet Hashirama was the ungifted kid and Madara was the ninja genius.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2013)

Blegh. If it goes all the way back to the RS, which is very possible, I really don't care very much. Just not interested in him.

Unfortunately, it's probably the second-most-likely option, as that really does go back to the beginning.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 19, 2013)

maybe there is a deeper meaning for why the uchiha and senju created kohona. or there was a deeper meaning to the fight at the VOTE


----------



## CA182 (Feb 19, 2013)

@Moon

If there's one thing I know about evil it's that he/she doesn't bother with spoilers if it isn't something potentially huge.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 19, 2013)

the whole sasuke sad face thing could mean he learned something even worse about the uchiha.


----------



## Raventhal (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe Sasuke doesn't like what he hears.


----------



## vered (Feb 19, 2013)

Evil actually put something interesting this time around.
would really like to see more about RS so i hope it does go back.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 19, 2013)

CA182 said:


> @Moon
> 
> If there's one thing I know about evil it's that he/she doesn't botuer with spoilers if it isn't something potentially huge.



Yeah I am counting on Evil as always.Never disappointed me.

However this time his spoilers are not that insightful.We need more (for example Sasuke's expression)


----------



## Annabella (Feb 19, 2013)

Would Hashi explain about RS? I thought Sasuke would read the tablet and learn about RS and the juubi that way. i didn't expect Hashi to tell him about it.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 19, 2013)

please be hashi/madara's first battle. do it kishi.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 19, 2013)

Evil's here? Are you saying this chapter is actually going to be interesting? 

Flashbacks within flashbacks? Is that really anything new?


----------



## Ch1pp (Feb 19, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> My sig is a depiction of Hashirama and Madara duking it out in some way or another. How does this agree with you?



I misunderstood your post and i was joking about the sig, lol.





Querix said:


> @*AumaanAnubis*  and *Pikacheeka*, go easy on DarkShift,
> 
> I think Picacheeka's post is riding along hashiMadara pairing. She wasn't saying Madara didn't go down like a warrior should.


Thx for clearing that up, i fail at comprehension sometimes.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 19, 2013)

Remember preview from a week ago? Something along the lines of "Hashirama talks about the truth of the village's foundation. What on earth is the truth?!" 

And takL was always saying, that previews often mean something that's coming not exactly in the following chapter, but simply in the near future. So maybe that's it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2013)

Considering all the hype RS gets and Evil's tendency to appear only at "big" chapters...this may be the case.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 19, 2013)

Flashbacks within flashbacks but ABOUT WHAT?


----------



## vered (Feb 19, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Considering all the hype RS gets and Evil's tendency to appear only at "big" chapters...this may be the case.



would be great if it features RS somehow.
perhaps something that involves the reason for their fight in the first place with the brothers etc...


----------



## God Hand (Feb 19, 2013)

A flashback to the two sons fighting?  

I was actually hoping for a fleshed out Mad vs Hash fight first, then further explanation second.

Oh well if true.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 19, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Considering all the hype RS gets and Evil's tendency to appear only at "big" chapters...this may be the case.



I remember him appearing for chapter 603. Nothing that big happened there. It was the chapter about poop


----------



## CA182 (Feb 19, 2013)

If evil sees an inception parallel this week, then I reckon there'll be a couple awesome ninception threads this week.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 19, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I remember him appearing for chapter 603. Nothing that big happened there. It was the chapter about poop



I think it was the chapter we learnt about Obito's mokuton ability, I remember Evil posting a Yamato pic with edited Tobi face.


----------



## Xin (Feb 19, 2013)

What a refreshing turn of events.


----------



## AVC (Feb 19, 2013)

I get it! It was DiCaprio that get inside Madara's head and put him against Hashirama and Konohagakure! That bastard!!! Curse of Hatred my ass!! It's the Curse of DiCaprio!!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 19, 2013)

It must be safe to assume that the flashback might take place when they weren't "shinobis" yet but more of mercenaries that feudal lords hired to battle for them. Before a truce was called to form the village system.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 19, 2013)

so kishi put a flashback in a flashback so we can see the past wile seeing the past.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 19, 2013)

I now think that Sasuke's face is indeed the reaction "reader" will get, as last chapter we got a bit of the fight and people are excited to see it in full. But we won't  (at least for now)


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 19, 2013)

Notice that Sasuke's face is sad after Leo says "We need to go deeper"

Obvs, he is not happy that the flashback gets longer.


----------



## navy (Feb 19, 2013)

Lame. I bet we flashback to the two Rikudo sons.


----------



## kteo (Feb 19, 2013)

Start with Hashirama Vs Madara, this battle seems the fight between Rikdudou?s sons. Flashback enter the flashback, more deeper and the origin


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 19, 2013)

RS son's fight and Shodai vs Madara in the same chapter?

I like it


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 19, 2013)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]




Yeah, Hashi gonna have flashback in a flashback. Some shit about Uchiha and Senju, how they came from the same ancestor and shit. Might be the elder son vs younger son bullcrap. Or might be something about Madara & his bro.

Gonna be a cool chapter it seeems. New info on the way.
Lets hope Kishi has the asspull under control this time.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 19, 2013)

Perhaps Evil is hinting that there was more to the reason why Madara decided to attack Konoha/challenge Hashirama than what we had already known. Or maybe there was also some specific reason why Hashi decided to establish the village and with the clan that was responsible for the death of many Senju no less!

And Sasuke is sad either because the flashback does not portray his clan in a favorable light and he feels ashamed or maybe he sees how similar his current path was to what Madara did and realizes how close he was to become a 2nd Madara. He may be feeling some sympathy for Madz though as he probably can understand his pain of losing his dearest brother.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 19, 2013)

We certainly have to get something new, as Konoha's founding was pretty much already explained to Sasuke by Tobi.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 19, 2013)

kteo said:


> Start with Hashirama Vs Madara, this battle seems the fight between Rikdudou?s sons. Flashback enter the flashback, more deeper and the origin



Flashback when Rikudou banged his wife? I see it coming...


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks like there's going to be a lot of talking.


----------



## Third Armsas (Feb 19, 2013)

Flashbacks are visually set apart from present-day action by the color of the panel borders, right? White for present, black for past.

...So, what color border will the Flashback-ception have? Back to white?


----------



## kteo (Feb 19, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

My name is Itachi, and I founded the Uchiha?s clan


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 19, 2013)

hmmm is evil saying genjutsu was used by sasuke on hirashima


----------



## CA182 (Feb 19, 2013)

Dark Uchiha said:


> hmmm is evil saying genjutsu was used by sasuke on hirashima



Oh my god... If this is true. 

The forums will explode!


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 19, 2013)

Third Armsas said:


> Flashbacks are visually set apart from present-day action by the color of the panel borders, right? White for present, black for past.
> 
> ...So, what color border will the Flashback-ception have? Back to white?



We've already had flashbackception in Obito's flashbacks.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Feb 19, 2013)

Alot of the chapter will be Madara's/Hashirama's bout, and why it came to be (The uchiha 'curse' and how Madara's hatred came to be).  However the chapter will close on another flashback (Essentially within this chapters one) In regards to what a clan is.  Sasuke's expression is likely due to it explaining the Uchiha's curse more (either through Madara, or the elder sons).

It's also interesting of the usage of inception, and dreams.. We saw sasuke's ems' flash earlier... Just saying. 
Betcha.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 19, 2013)

No, Evil is saying Itachi used genjutsu that he planted into Sasuke through Sasuke's sharingan on to Hashirama to stop him revealing the truth.


----------



## Stormcloak (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe the beginning of konoha


----------



## Uchia Obito (Feb 19, 2013)

*Evil has chosen Sasuke not because of his expression, but because of his name. Sarutobi Sasuke!*


----------



## CA182 (Feb 19, 2013)

So... If it really is a flashback to the younger and older brothers how hyped up will their power be?

Since I swear it was said that the power of the bloodlines was diluted over time, so they should be like casual city busters.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Feb 19, 2013)

CA182 said:


> So... If it really is a flashback to the younger and older brothers how hyped up will their power be?
> 
> Since I swear it was said that the power of the bloodlines was diluted over time, so they should be like casual city busters.



Well they're essentially the epitome of the Senju and Uchiha, so it'll be interesting if that's the case.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 19, 2013)

I predict we discover something about Itachi that makes Sasuke sad ooorrrrrrrrrrrr Sasuke understanding his brother's feelings and forgiving Konoha.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 19, 2013)

CA182 said:


> So... If it really is a flashback to the younger and older brothers how hyped up will their power be?
> 
> Since I swear it was said that the power of the bloodlines was diluted over time, so they should be like casual city busters.



Not just bloodlines, shinobi in general as well.

How else would other ninjas compete with the likes of Madara and Hashirama. 

Hopefully Kishi will expand on it this chapter.


----------



## Uchia Obito (Feb 19, 2013)

I can only repeat myself: Evil has chosen Sasuke not because of his expression, but because of his name. Sarutobi Sasuke!


----------



## vered (Feb 19, 2013)

or perhaps its more related to Madaras possible ability of EMS to return back time?
which if true could open up the possibility for perhaps the biggest plot twist of all time.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 19, 2013)

Thats actully a pretty good idea!


----------



## God Hand (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe we will see the truth about Izuna and Madara.  Also, I predict we will jump back to the shinobi alliance.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Feb 19, 2013)

Flasbackception, huh? How Hashirama met Mito? 
Seriously, I'd like to see something about the RS and his sons. Though I'm not sure how Hashi would know about that


----------



## GoDMasteR (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe a sob story about Madara, especially regarding his youg brother Izuna?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe Evil is hinting that it goes further back than Hashirama and Madara.


As simple as that.


----------



## KevKev (Feb 19, 2013)

SOOOO Kishi pulled a troll, we're expecting Hashi vs Mads, but another flashback.
What's worst is that we have to escape one flashback to return to the VoTE flashback and then back to reality


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 19, 2013)

i dont think evil is being that confusing now that i think about it.

i bet the chapter revolves around nothing but the madara vs shodai fight and nothing else as the inception clue seems to say "not further back in time" but "more indepth to the topic", which began at the fight between these two


----------



## Klue (Feb 19, 2013)

Uchia Obito said:


> I can only repeat myself: Evil has chosen Sasuke not because of his expression, but because of his name. Sarutobi Sasuke!



.................


----------



## Magician (Feb 19, 2013)

God Hand said:


> Maybe we will see the truth about Izuna and Madara.  Also, I predict we will jump back to the shinobi alliance.



Kishi better not gun


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 19, 2013)

spoiler of hashirama's dad vs madara's dad. they were cousins


----------



## Annabella (Feb 19, 2013)

the last time Sasuke had that expression was when the truth about Itachi was confirmed, it's likely Hashi will reveal something else about the clan.

does the inception thing mean there will be a flashback inside a flashback? I was hoping the moon's eye plan somehow activated and they're already inside the infinite dream


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 19, 2013)

Damn, last one was too easy, so this one has to be difficult :/ We have to wait for more from Evil... 
Ok, VotE - Hashirama and Mads are fighting and talking as well... we have flashback of them young, when they were friends... but then Madara wanted more power, so he was looking for Orochimaru and left his home... yeah, i think it will be another same story


----------



## Turrin (Feb 19, 2013)

So obviously we get flashbacks to even earlier than Madara & Hashirama fight.


----------



## Magician (Feb 19, 2013)

Based on the clue, Mads and Haharama are fighting, but Hashi/Sasuke want to go deeper into the story, the root of his question which is What is a Shinobi/Village? Then we should start to see more of that being answered. Which is the meaning of the Inception, a flashback within a flashback


----------



## shibunari (Feb 19, 2013)

WE NEED TO GO DEEPER!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sarry (Feb 19, 2013)

I suspect Madara will be shown to be a true badass, and not more hype. 

Hopefully, we'll see what Madara and Hashirama were like prior to Madara's defection.


----------



## kteo (Feb 19, 2013)

Inception = Kotoamatsukami??


----------



## rac585 (Feb 19, 2013)

a flashback within a flashback will mean hashi and madara will flashback to their first fight during their VotE fight.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 19, 2013)

Or, the 2nd flashback will be the first time Madara met with Hashirama.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 19, 2013)

Sweet, Evil posted his spoiler riddle for us again....I don';t know what to make of it though. Probably means we'll learn about the Uchiha and Senju from earlier generations, or even Rikudo's sons themselves.


----------



## koohiinin (Feb 19, 2013)

kteo said:


> Inception = Kotoamatsukami??



Yeah, I too am wondering if the _Inception_ reference indicates a character having their motivations changed through a genjutsu, or something similar.

Also, who did Shisui actually use that jutsu on? I don't think that's ever been revealed.


----------



## Ghost14 (Feb 19, 2013)

Turrin said:


> So obviously we get flashbacks to even earlier than Madara & Hashirama fight.



I agree.  Also considering Hashirama said they should start with the uchiha and senju, and that Sasuke's original question was on the nature of shinobi I wouldn't be surprise if we got an actual flashback to the two sons of the sage.  This could really explain why the uchiha and senju have the powers that they do and confirm/disconfirm many theories that people have, and maybe even expound upon their possible relationship with the uzumaki.


----------



## Ezekial (Feb 19, 2013)

I hope it show Hashi using a dirty trick to get one up on Madara or he struggled to near death, then, only then will I prove they were equal


----------



## Roxa5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Uzumaki = senju and uchiha breeding


----------



## Ghost14 (Feb 19, 2013)

Roxa5 said:


> Uzumaki = senju and uchiha breeding



Well there was an old  that show that the uzumaki clan were based on onmyoji (yin-yang masters)   Which means they are probably related to both the uchiha and the senju in some way.  This is why I think that Minato is related to the senju in some way and sasuke related to the uzumaki in some way, because this would allow for naruto and sasuke to remain representatives of the senju/uchiha respectively, but still have a means to reach rikkudou levels of power.


----------



## Roxa5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sort of a stupid spoiler. It's not even really cryptic, too vague to depict what it could mean


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ezekial said:


> I hope it show Hashi using a dirty trick to get one up on Madara or he struggled to near death, then, only then will I prove they were equal


Madara _said Hashirama was stronger than him._ If anyone is using the 'dirty tricks' its Madara.


----------



## Grendel (Feb 19, 2013)

Ezekial said:


> I hope it show Hashi using a dirty trick to get one up on Madara or he struggled to near death, then, only then will I prove they were equal



Of the two...hashi is def not the one I'd bet on using a "dirty trick"


----------



## Ezekial (Feb 19, 2013)

受け継がれし者?！ 

回想　柱間vsマダラ 
マダラ「はあはあ?さすが柱間だ?�� �?し?の名をもつだけのことはある� ��」 
回想終わり 

柱間「ぐっ?！」 
頭を押さえる柱間 
扉間「大丈夫か！　兄者！！」 

再び柱間回想　柱間と口から上は映�� �てない長髪の少年が出てくる 

少年「?し様?　?あし様?」 
柱間「ひあ?の名をお前に?」 
回想終わり 

柱間「そうか?そうだったな?」 
サスケの方を見る 
柱間「頼む！サスケ！　１５分?否�� �１０分て良い?　時間が欲しい?　� ��いつとの約束を先に果たしときたい んぞ?」 
サスケ「?分かった　すぐに行け?�� � 
柱間「恩に着る！　うちはサスケ！�� � 
すごい勢いでぶっとばしていく柱間 
大蛇丸「良かったの?？　あれで?�� � 
サスケ「あいつの眼をみればわかる�� �　あいつは絶対ここへ戻ってくる?� �� 

戦場　完全体須佐能乎になってるマ�� �ラ 
ヒアシ「くっ?！」 
ナルトを庇い太刀で肩を負傷したヒ�� �シ 
マダラ「どうやら肩をやられたよう�� �な?　これでまともな柔拳は使えま� ��?」 
オビトの方を見るマダラ 
マダラ「ここはオレが相手をしてや�� �?九尾のチャクラがあるくらいのが� ��いハンデみたいだ?　お前は剥がさ れた十尾のコントロールに専念しろ�� �後?」 
マダラ「輪廻天生の十尾もな?」 
オビト「?」 
マダラを睨みつけるオビト 

ナルト「ヒアシのおっちゃん！！」 

マダラ「?！！　ヒアシだと?！？�� �貴様ヒアシか?」 
ナルト＆カカシ＆ガイ＆ヒナタ「？�� �？」 
一方でヒアシはうつむく 
マダラ「そうか?もう誰もしらない�� �か?　本人以外は?か?　だが好都� ��だ?」 
ヒアシを指すマダラ 
マダラ「お前を殺す?！　理由は分�� �るな?？」 
マダラ「死ね?！！」 
ヒアシにむかって須佐能乎の太刀が�� �り落とされる 

？？？「どうやら間に合ったみたい�� �の！」 
マダラ「貴様?！　柱間?　やはり�� �前も来たか?！」 
須佐能乎の太刀を素手で受け止めて�� �柱間 

柱間「久しいの！！　マダラ！　そ�� �に"ヒナタ"

LMFAO I should mention Totsuka No Tsurugi posted this.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 19, 2013)

> I was handed down an ...!
> 
> Madara vs Hashirama recollection
> Madara: "The only thing I have a name ... truly the pillars of ... ...... panting some teeth"
> ...


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

> "Now there was a Daily each jar Oh I'm sorry I'm sorry!" *Hinata Hashirama* "to it! Madara!'s Long"



and so the plot thickens


----------



## Azaleia (Feb 19, 2013)

*Sigh*

What's with 2ch posters and Hiashi? Srly, every week it's the same story...


----------



## Magician (Feb 19, 2013)

So it _is_ a flashback within a flashback


----------



## navy (Feb 19, 2013)

Seems legit.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 19, 2013)

Daily means the Hokages are there


----------



## Magician (Feb 19, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> I was handed down an ...!
> 
> Madara vs Hashirama recollection
> Madara: "The only thing I have a name ... truly the pillars of ... ...... panting some teeth"
> ...



This better not be real


----------



## rac585 (Feb 19, 2013)

> 20 paragraph spoilers


not yet. lol.


----------



## Klue (Feb 19, 2013)

Ezekial said:


> I hope it show Hashi using a dirty trick to get one up on Madara or he struggled to near death, then, only then will I prove they were equal



Sweet Lord.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 19, 2013)

Hinata....Hashirama......

WTH?


----------



## Ezekial (Feb 19, 2013)

- Boy with long hair that is not reflected in the mouth and on the pillars between the pillars reminiscence comes out again

- Boy-like "tooth-like legs ... ... ..."
"In the name of ... you have lunch ..." Hashirama 


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh, totally legit, I can see Hiashi 11 times.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 19, 2013)

hmm... nothing stupid was written in this spoiler, but it's too early and also i don't think talk with end like that, Hashi said he will TnJ Sasuke before leaving to battlefield ;/


----------



## Stormcloak (Feb 19, 2013)

That spoiler is pretty funny


----------



## Jad (Feb 19, 2013)

Hopefully we get to see some of the Madara/Obito fight.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 19, 2013)

ugh.  can we stop with the madara/hashi equals stuff.  they were not.  madara had EMS, meaning he was also using his brother's eyes (so technically not his powers)...and even with that he was using the kyuubi.  hashi had wood and always had wood.  didn't use tobirama's edo tensei or the kyuubi (maybe he used the other tailed beasts, maybe he didn't, we'll find out soon)......hashi is simply goku hyped by kishi and that is it.  a god doesn't need a power up.  and no, i'm not a fanboy, but simply accepted that fact like the tobito failure.


----------



## Klue (Feb 19, 2013)

Jad said:


> Hopefully we get to see some of the Madara/Obito fight.



lol, no. That fight is garbage.


----------



## Jad (Feb 19, 2013)

Klue said:


> lol, no. That fight is garbage.



Your mums garbage 

Is it so hard to ask for some Kakashi and Gai combos, guest starring Rock Lee's foot in Madara's ass?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 19, 2013)

Jad said:


> Your mums garbage
> 
> Is it so hard to ask for some Kakashi and Gai combos, guest starring Rock Lee's foot in Madara's ass?


I'd rather the fight conclude before we go to anymore plot point. Know what I mean Jad?


----------



## Evil (Feb 19, 2013)

Shodai summons Senju.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 19, 2013)

Jad said:


> Your mums garbage
> 
> Is it so hard to ask for some Kakashi and Gai combos, guest starring Rock Lee's foot in Madara's ass?



How would that happen mid Hashi's story? That would be like too much of a leap from the current focus lol.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 19, 2013)

Evil said:


> Shodai summons Senju.


Wait what?   

Is Senju the name of the ultimate tree god summon or something?

Or maybe Hashirama summons the entire senju clan to fight Madara but he kills them all.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 19, 2013)

Evil said:


> Shodai summons Senju.



Shodai summons a Senju or the Senju's something....?


----------



## Chibason (Feb 19, 2013)

Evil said:


> Shodai summons Senju.



 So, he summons another Senju?


----------



## Lovely (Feb 19, 2013)

Who is Senju?


----------



## Sarry (Feb 19, 2013)

Jad said:


> Hopefully we get to see some of the Madara/Obito fight.



You mean the fight were Naruto and Obito kept repeating their speeches over and over again?
Where very little happened? where we've only seen Naruto's hand holding skills, and bird mode. 



Nah, I'd skip and continue with Hashi's story.


----------



## shibunari (Feb 19, 2013)

Evil said:


> Shodai summons Senju.



..............:sanji

literally? Hashi will use a summon?


----------



## Chibason (Feb 19, 2013)

Wait......


maybe, just maybe, the entire Senju Clan has been hiding away somewhere...and *that'*s why they disappeared from Konoha...

And Shodai is going to summon them all back to fight!!


----------



## The Big G (Feb 19, 2013)

Plot Twist: Hinata is a Senju


----------



## Ezekial (Feb 19, 2013)

Evil said:


> Shodai summons Senju.



Hmm? Dead Senju through ET to talk.
Or Senju at VOTE? 

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Jad (Feb 19, 2013)

Sarry said:


> You mean the fight were Naruto and Obito kept repeating their speeches over and over again?
> Where very little happened? where we've only seen Naruto's hand holding skills, and bird mode.
> 
> 
> ...



That's the problem I had, the entire fight was them talking, and as soon as the talking pretty much ended, they go to Sasuke and the Kages. They cock blocked my fight. I want retribution!

Shodai probably summons the True Senju leader? I don't know...I'm trying to take an interest.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 19, 2013)

shodai summons the first ever senju. the son of rikudo.

or maybe senju is a giant bird summon. oh wait that's tengu.

or tries to summon remnants of senju before realizing they are all gone. except for one! (or half of one)


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 19, 2013)

Evil said:


> Shodai summons Senju.



God... 
its 4am... i'm stupid... Shodai summons Senju, inception of flashbacks... what can be interesting about Senjus... mby how they have dissapeared...


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 19, 2013)

Toka Senju?



			
				Narutopedia said:
			
		

> Tōka Senju (千手桃華, Senju Tōka) was a member of the Senju clan prior to the founding of Konohagakure.


----------



## Ezekial (Feb 19, 2013)

PS4 reveal and a VOTE flashback? OMFG i'm excited


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 19, 2013)

Stormcloak said:


> I'd wonder how though...



I think it fits, because supposedly, Hashirama summons "Senju" and the only Senju who's not a fodder we know is the younger brother.


----------



## kteo (Feb 19, 2013)

Evil said:


> Shodai summons Senju.



Could be....



Uzumaki Lalo??


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 19, 2013)

Chibason said:


> Wait......
> 
> 
> maybe, just maybe, the entire Senju Clan has been hiding away somewhere...and *that'*s why they disappeared from Konoha...
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r622O7Kh4B4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Melas (Feb 19, 2013)

Sarry said:


> You mean the fight were Naruto and Obito kept repeating their speeches over and over again?
> Where very little happened? where we've only seen Naruto's hand holding skills, and bird mode.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah because the Juubi getting revived and the two jokers losing control over it is "very little'.

Surely, Hashi wasting his and everyone else's time trying to convince a misguided child is more interesting.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 19, 2013)

he summons himself

s/t jutsu


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2013)

Shodai summons a thousand hands, possibly.

Summon creature to battle Susano'o?


----------



## Frosch (Feb 19, 2013)

Evil's "spoiler" well if (s)he intented that to be a spoiler, I could interpret it as it going deeper in the lineage of the Senju and Uchiha, meaning, we'll learn more about the sons of Mansali Teuchi (I assume that's Rikudou Sennin's name)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2013)

Either it's a beastie or we go back to the RS.

I refuse to consider the (im)possibility of Hashirama cheating at VotE. Out of the question.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 19, 2013)

Cheating... huh, he may have had some help at VoTE  ... but i don't think so since Madara confirmed that 'Hashirama' beat him that day, not whole Senju clan...


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

Ugh, this chapter bores me already. 

Meh, if it's Rikudou's sons then this could be interesting.


----------



## shibunari (Feb 19, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Either it's a beastie or we go back to the RS.
> 
> I refuse to consider the possibility of *Hashirama cheating at VotE.*



It would be funny and sad.../and a super Shitstorm


----------



## Maracunator (Feb 19, 2013)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]



5-part image.

1: Hashirama is sharing his version of history.
2: Hashirama's tale begins with the VotE fight against Madara.
3: To go deeper into the story, Hashirama reveals how he and Madara got to that point and how did he end the battle in VotE.
4: Just as in chapter 619, Sasuke's not happy with the truth he hears about the Uchiha clan and Konoha.
5: As in the movie, the ending leaves a reality-verifying question in the air whose answer is up to the interpretation of the reader.



Evil said:


> Shodai summons Senju.



Here I may have to ask, Senju as someone from his clan? Or Senju as Senju Kan'non, the 1000-arms Goddess of Mercy?


----------



## kteo (Feb 19, 2013)

My bet now is this

[sp][/sp]

Senju inception


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 19, 2013)

Shodai summons the first senju of all time.


----------



## Ruby (Feb 19, 2013)

RS's son? 

That would be really interesting to see.


----------



## Annabella (Feb 19, 2013)

Evil said:


> Shodai summons Senju.



 Hashi summons Senju (1000 arms) in his flashback?
or he summons the Senju clan ancestor somehow?


----------



## Magician (Feb 19, 2013)

Summon's the Senju?


----------



## ch1p (Feb 19, 2013)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]



Since the flashbacks last week are from VotE, I'm assuming Madara is going to backtrack story a bit more. While epic, VotE is the culmination. As such, we're going to see what happened first, the fight between the two clans, then the founding of the Leaf, etc etc.

Due to Sasuke's expression, I assume it's either boring (no, it's a Evil spoiler, so it cannot be), or it doesn't particularly make him happy?

Maybe the inception is a Izanagi reference?



Evil said:


> Shodai summons Senju.



I throw all logic aside and say, please be it Tsunade!  I don't want her to die.

EDIT: Holy fuck, the inception is in the posts.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 19, 2013)

It could end with the beginning as "Inception" means _The establishment or starting point of something; the beginning._

The "We must go deeper" is probably something Hashi says after telling the story of VotE, how it all started.  The reason Sasuke is sad is because he feels like like rivalry against Naruto is just like Hashi's with Madara and sees no end to the struggle of violence.  This is my prediction.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 19, 2013)

Maracunator said:


> Here I may have to ask, Senju as someone from his clan? Or Senju as *Senju Kan'non, the 1000-arms Goddess of Mercy?*



I am going with this. It wouldn't make sense for Hashirama to summon an actual living Senju member from his clan to aid him in battle as if he/she was a ninja tool to him or as if that Senju was an Edo.

So, how exactly does that Senju Kan'non would look like? Asking 'cause you seem to have an idea.  But this would hint that Hashirama is using his own Kuchiyose no jutsu.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

If he summons that I'm going to cream myself.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 19, 2013)

The truth lies deep within Sasuke's mind. 

Also the thousand armed goddess I take it.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm guessing it merely means a flashback within a flashback...


----------



## ed17 (Feb 19, 2013)

Is it the same technique that asuma used against hidan?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2013)

Yep. That's what I was talking about with the thousand hands. I have to admit it's a weird summon though...

Madara asks Hashirama to go deeper when he stabs him. Hashirama gets creeped out and walks away. 

The secret of how Madara survived, revealed.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 19, 2013)

Shodai summons Senju. wonder what that means is it a entity their name was based on or actual shinobies


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> If he summons that I'm going to cream myself.


It's like Asura's wrath all over again...


----------



## ch1p (Feb 19, 2013)

Uhm, tht goddess does make sense, but srly it's too alike Perfect Susano, no? Or would that be a reason for it to be? I'm against repetition, but I guess it could be a reason for it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 19, 2013)

*@Menacing Eyes:* Well Asura got around 4 more arms. Which would remind me of a Rin'negan user using the Asura path. 


Ah, that would be.

I've seen that, um, deity in another anime before.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Shodai summons Senju. wonder what that means is it a entity their name was based on or actual shinobies



Going to guess it's an entity.

Unless Hashirama can use ET as well (and everything points towards this being a big no), I don't really know how he could summon real human beings.


----------



## auem (Feb 19, 2013)

i think inception part is the battle between two sons of RS....where it all began....


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 19, 2013)

ed17 said:


> Is it the same technique that asuma used against hidan?


Yes and no. _Raigō: Senjusatsu_ ('Welcoming Approach: Thousand-Armed Murder') is based off Senju Kannon but is a filler technique.


----------



## Maracunator (Feb 19, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I am going with this. It wouldn't make sense for Hashirama to summon an actual living Senju member from his clan to aid him in battle as if he/she was a ninja tool to him or as if that Senju was an Edo.
> 
> So, how exactly does that Senju Kan'non would look like? Asking 'cause you seem to have an idea.  But this would hint that Hashirama is using his own Kuchiyose no jutsu.



Well, I was asking for since the Goddess is the representation of mercy, Evil's spoiler could be a metaphor for Hashirama to manage the humanly impossible amount of mercy to spare the life of an enemy who back then deserved death (and given his current actions, still does).

But now that I think about it, it could turn out that when fighting Madara's perfect Susano'O combined with Kurama, Hashirama turned his Mokujin/Mokuryu combo into a thousand-armed wooden creature that is named and its image takes after the mentioned Goddess.

Makes sense given Uchihas' special jutsus have deity-themed names, and in this case the Senju one would also have a reference to how that clan descends from the love preacher.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Turrin (Feb 19, 2013)

Hashirama summons 1,000 hands maybe.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 19, 2013)

Maracunator said:


> Well, I was asking for since the Goddess is the representation of mercy, Evil's spoiler could be a metaphor for Hashirama to manage the humanly impossible amount of mercy to spare the life of an enemy who back then deserved death (and given his current actions, still does).
> 
> But now that I think about it, it could turn out that when fighting Madara's perfect Susano'O combined with Kurama, Hashirama turned his Mokujin/Mokuryu combo into a thousand-armed wooden creature that is named and its image takes after the mentioned Goddess.
> 
> Makes sense given Uchihas' special jutsus have deity-themed names, and in this case the Senju one would also have a reference to how that clan descends from the love preacher.



Yeah, pretty much. Now for the inception bit.


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

So basically Hashirama gropes Madara with 1000 hands. I'm not sure Madara would resist. And I'm completely happy with this.


----------



## Magician (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh please, oh please, oh please, OH PLEASE


----------



## ch1p (Feb 19, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> I'm guessing it merely means a flashback within a flashback...



I thought of this too, but then what sense would it make? If he's gonna flashback, might as well flashback all the way.

But I can't say I don't like it.


----------



## Klue (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh Shit, Yes!!


----------



## Magician (Feb 19, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I thought of this too, but then what sense would it make? If he's gonna flashback, might as well flashback all the way.
> 
> But I can't say I don't like it.



Yeah, I just wanna see Hashi's 1000 arms


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 19, 2013)

Well it is either a Mokuton based technique or an actual summoning like Gamabunta, Manda, Katsuyuu and other animals fit in the criteria.



Maracunator said:


> Well, I was asking for since the Goddess is the representation of mercy, Evil's spoiler could be a metaphor for Hashirama to manage the humanly impossible amount of mercy to spare the life of an enemy who back then deserved death (and given his current actions, still does).
> 
> But now that I think about it, it could turn out that when fighting Madara's perfect Susano'O combined with Kurama, Hashirama turned his Mokujin/Mokuryu combo into a thousand-armed wooden creature that is named and its image takes after the mentioned Goddess.
> 
> Makes sense given Uchihas' special jutsus have deity-themed names, and in this case the Senju one would also have a reference to how that clan descends from the love preacher.



Nice analysis. That could be the reason. Hashirama's technique would have 500 arms to deal with Madara's Susano'o and the other 500 left to submit Kurama's chakra.


I would like it if it had this look.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 19, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Hashirama summons 1,000 hands maybe.


Sasori's Sandaime Kazekage puppet has seals for _Senju Sōbu_ (‘Thousand Hands Manipulation Military Art’) and Hashirama had a giant weapon scroll.

Or he could have made them from tree branches.

Or he made 500 copies of himself with _Tajū Kage Bunshin no Jutsu_ ('Multiple Shadow Clone Technique').


----------



## kteo (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Magician (Feb 19, 2013)

I would jizz


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> So basically Hashirama gropes Madara with 1000 hands. I'm not sure Madara would resist. And I'm completely happy with this.


I do believe I've seen enough hentai to know where this going, and I may have to avoid this chapter but yaoi fangirls may rejoice.  


ch1p said:


> I thought of this too, but then what sense would it make? If he's gonna flashback, might as well flashback all the way.
> 
> But I can't say I don't like it.



Once Sasuke enters the flashback within the flashback within the flashback things become dangerously unstable.


----------



## vered (Feb 19, 2013)

possibly a jutsu or a summoned creature.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> So basically Hashirama gropes Madara with 1000 hands. I'm not sure Madara would resist. And I'm completely happy with this.


I'm giddy just thinking about it.


----------



## Magician (Feb 19, 2013)

vered said:


> possibly a jutsu or a summoned creature.



I hope it's a Mokuton


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 19, 2013)

Speaking of swords, it really looks like Hashirama's battle moveset relied on that scroll that, so far, appeared to summon many swords for him to use. He must've been quite the Senju swordsman.


----------



## Magician (Feb 19, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Speaking of swords, it really looks like Hashirama's battle moveset relied on that scroll that, so far, appeared to summon many swords for him to use. He must've been quite the Senju swordsman.



 Maybe to combat Madara's fan


----------



## Chibason (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok yeah, that makes sense. I think it will be like that


----------



## shibunari (Feb 19, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Hashirama summons 1,000 hands maybe.



So Hashirama is Robin from Narutoverse?

"Mil Fleur Gigantesco Mano means Thousand Flower Gigantic Tree.
1000 arms are made to bloom and two huge arms are made.
It is one of the techniques of Nico Robin.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe he grows 1000 arms and punches the shit out of PS


----------



## KevKev (Feb 19, 2013)

So Hashirama's Susano'o is called Senju'u


----------



## Turrin (Feb 19, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> Sasori's Sandaime Kazekage puppet has seals for _Senju Sōbu_ (?Thousand Hands Manipulation Military Art?) and Hashirama had a giant weapon scroll.
> 
> Or he could have made them from tree branches.
> 
> Or he made 500 copies of himself with _Tajū Kage Bunshin no Jutsu_ ('Multiple Shadow Clone Technique').


I would imagine it's something like Hashirama's Mokuton Golem sprouts a shit ton of arms to bind P Susano'o. However we might be over thinking it and Hashirama literally just summons the Senju Clan.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't get it...what's happening in this picture?


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 19, 2013)

I predict Hashirama stretching Madara's anus three times its reach...


----------



## Seiji (Feb 19, 2013)

This- what-


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

That's obviously fake. You can see the subtle art differences between that and Kishis.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> That's obviously fake. You can see the subtle art differences between that and Kishis.


Subtle is the wrong word, in this case. 

I think you're looking for "glaringly obvious".


----------



## Sarry (Feb 19, 2013)

Jad said:


> That's the problem I had, the entire fight was them talking, and as soon as the talking pretty much ended, they go to Sasuke and the Kages. They cock blocked my fight. I want retribution!
> 
> Shodai probably summons the True Senju leader? I don't know...I'm trying to take an interest.



Take my word on it, there will be retribution. And it shall be great. But it is not today!


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

i was being nice


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 19, 2013)

Obvious fake pic fake.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 19, 2013)

YOU PEOPLE WITH THE MINATO WANK. GET OUT. IT'S TIME FOR HASHI NOW.


----------



## Maracunator (Feb 19, 2013)

Given Obito's eyes in the lower right panel and how the "bo" SFX in the lower left panel seems cut on the top, I call it a fake.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> i was being nice


Oh, well then, fair enough.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> That's obviously fake. You can see the subtle art differences between that and Kishis.



I still want to know what's happening in that picture 

Did Minato screw with Obito's brains?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Shodai summons a thousand hands, possibly.
> 
> Summon creature to battle Susano'o?





Gilgamesh said:


> Maybe he grows 1000 arms and punches the shit out of PS





Still, if this is really the case and this chapter is more VotE...the earlier spoiler doesn't fit in as well. 

Hashirama "summoning" Senju may have nothing to do with the fight.


----------



## Magician (Feb 19, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hashirama "summoning" Senju may have nothing to do with the fight.



That's also a possibility


----------



## Seiji (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> That's obviously fake. You can see the subtle art differences between that and Kishis.



Yeah, and also 'cause Minato looked like a babe even more than he already does.


----------



## Maracunator (Feb 19, 2013)

Sarry said:


> I still want to know what's happening in that picture
> 
> Did Minato screw with Obito's brains?



Sequence suggests that Minato and the Hokages go back in their coffins, and Obito stops his Kamui upon feeling something big coming to the battlefield.

But still a fake.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 19, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Still, if this is really the case and this chapter is more VotE...the earlier spoiler doesn't fit in as well.
> 
> Hashirama "summoning" Senju may have nothing to do with the fight.





BDProductions34 said:


> That's also a possibility



He's going to use those thousand hands on Sasuke? RUN SASUKE RUN!


----------



## Sarry (Feb 19, 2013)

What if: Hashirama summons an older senju ancestor? 
With some kind of Uzumaki seals?



Maracunator said:


> Sequence suggests that Minato and the Hokages go back in their coffins, and Obito stops his Kamui upon feeling something big coming to the battlefield.
> 
> But still a fake.



Still interesting


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 19, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Maybe he grows 1000 arms and punches the shit out of PS



...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJJOTeZcAzQ[/YOUTUBE]

1:19


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 19, 2013)

Hashirama can literally summon random nameless Senju in the background as another one of his abilities. They don't do anything. Just make for good backdrop in photoshoots.


----------



## santanico (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm ready for these flashbacks


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 19, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> Hashirama can literally summon random nameless Senju in the background as another one of his abilities. They don't do anything. Just make for good backdrop in photoshoots.



so hashirama is the embodiment of harlem shake photobombing, he can just randomly summon a bunch of senju whenever he wants?


----------



## Frosch (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes yes, only time I have ever enjoyed flashbacks was the Turn the Pendulum arc, lets see if Kishi can make these awesome


----------



## shibunari (Feb 19, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Maybe he grows 1000 arms and punches the shit out of PS



Makes sense..
Hashi: Mada, my love, let me hug you *open arms* 
Mada: Oh my dear, come to me  *open arms* 
HashiMada:embracing  
Hashi: evil grin *Clutch* , Like a Robin!


----------



## Klue (Feb 19, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Obvious fake pic fake.



Naw, it seems legit.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 19, 2013)

Klue said:


> Naw, it seems legit.



Well it does seem to have Minato pwning the shit out of Obito.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 19, 2013)

it all makes sense now.   there is no senju.  the senju, with the exception of hashirama and tobirama, are just wood clones.  no wonder there are no more senjus after hashirama and tobirama died.  the god of shinobi was trolling the uchiha all along.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 19, 2013)

It would be interesting to see Minato's reaction to his student's descent into evil.


----------



## Klue (Feb 19, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Well it does seem to have Minato pwning the shit out of Obito.



lol, exactly.


----------



## Magician (Feb 19, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Well it does seem to have Minato pwning the shit out of Obito.



Which will be cannon soon enough


----------



## Evil (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## vered (Feb 19, 2013)

holy shit.megazord?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 19, 2013)

Kyuubi fuses with Susanoo?


----------



## Stormcloak (Feb 19, 2013)

susanoo + fox?

Or the fox transforms


----------



## Sete (Feb 19, 2013)

Ahahahah! Perfect susano kyubii?lololol
I told ya once that VoTE was turning into megazord battle!
I was right! ahahah


----------



## αce (Feb 19, 2013)

@Evil

So basically, Susano-o on Kyuubi?


----------



## shibunari (Feb 19, 2013)

Madara' Gundam = PS+Kurama fusion?


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 19, 2013)

Kyuubi powered Perfect Susano'o 

so loving it


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 19, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Which will be cannon soon enough



What are you talking about, it's been canon. 



Silly Obito.


----------



## Ichiurto (Feb 19, 2013)

Hashirama's Summon takes Kyuubi out of the fight.

But damn.. Hashirama fucked Madara up 1vs3 (Madara, Kyuubi, Ultimate Susanno).

No wonder he's pissed. He got fucked up by a goofball.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 19, 2013)

So Hashirama beat a Kyuubi+Susanoo fusion?

 that's too much


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2013)

Didn't Susano'o already start fusing with the Kyuubi last week? 

Anyway does this mean more VotE? Seems kind of an odd way to order things.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh shit, oh fucking shit. Kyuubi Susano'o Armor!


----------



## Frosch (Feb 19, 2013)

So Hashirama took on and defeated a perfect susano'o infused with kyuubi chakra?

Fuck.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 19, 2013)

Asura path Kyuubi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2013)

αce said:


> @Evil
> 
> So basically, Susano-o on Kyuubi?



Isn't that Izuna?

There's an Izuna cult about a tengu who rides on a fox. 

Kishi isn't that clever.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 19, 2013)

"Perfect" Kurama? With Madara being where his Susano'o jewel thing is to command it?

Weird.

Anyway at this point it is almost a given the flashback is probably mostly on the VotE fight. Sounds good to me.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 19, 2013)

Weren't we just talking about a Setsuna Uchiha? 

PS gets a kyuubi megazord combination? Do want.


----------



## Talis (Feb 19, 2013)

Mito joins the battle?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 19, 2013)

Shit, you guys know what this means? 

If Madara becomes the Juubi Jin and can do a full transformation, he can wear his Susano'o like armor. I always thought they could fuse because the Gedo Mazo looked humanoid, but shit, I always thought it would be a crackpot theory.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe Madara realized that Hashirama was aiming to get rid of Kurama from the fight through using his Mokuton suppressing Bijuu no jutsu and decided to protect the Kyuubi by putting him inside his Susano'o?


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 19, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Shit, you guys know what this means?
> 
> If Madara becomes the Juubi Jin and can do a full transformation, he can wear his Susano'o like armor. I always thought they could fuse because the Gedo Mazo looked humanoid, but shit, I always thought it would be a crackpot theory.



So when Madara finally achieves this I call Sasuke and Naruto's new theme song for their inevitable combination to be this.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 19, 2013)

Can you imagine. If the Senju clan came and aided Hashirama in that fight. I think the forum would go insane.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 19, 2013)

If Kishi only dares to corrupt Lord Kurama's beauty...I swear to God...


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 19, 2013)

So now Onoki and Tsunade's statements are made irrelevant. Hashirama didn't only defeat Perfect Susano'o. But Kyuubi powered Perfect Susano'o

lol gokages fodder ahahahaha


----------



## Magician (Feb 19, 2013)

Kyuubi + Susanoo


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Can you imagine. If the Senju clan came and aided Hashirama in that fight. I think the forum would go insane.



Lose all respect for him.

That said, I can't imagine Madara would have such mad respect for a cheater.


----------



## Sete (Feb 19, 2013)

So Madara has a kyubizord! That means that Hashi will have a woodzord also!


----------



## Turrin (Feb 19, 2013)

So essentially Senju God vs P Susano'o Kyuubi.


----------



## Magician (Feb 19, 2013)

Sete said:


> So Madara has a kyubizord! That means that Hashi will have a woodzord also!



Dat 1000 brofist


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 19, 2013)

A Kyuubi and Susanoo fusion. Interesting.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 19, 2013)

The woodzord has got to be the Senju God or whatever it is he'll summon.


----------



## Maracunator (Feb 19, 2013)

That's not a Megazord, it's a Gundam.

Okay, definitely deeper in the VotE fight and we'll see the perfect Susano'O+Kurama fusion handled by Madara from within it versus Hashirama's Mokuton 1000 arms.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 19, 2013)

Does anyone know their Gundam models?


----------



## Frosch (Feb 20, 2013)

People calling it a megazord cause its a generic word for awesome giant robot, not other special reason.

So fine, Gundam Kyuubi Susano'o or whatever


----------



## shibunari (Feb 20, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> Does anyone know their Gundam models?


/\
RX-78GP01 Gundam "Zephyranthes"


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 20, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> Does anyone know their Gundam models?


----------



## calimike (Feb 20, 2013)

Sussano malfunction


----------



## The Big G (Feb 20, 2013)

Mobile Bijuu Kurama


----------



## Sete (Feb 20, 2013)

Geijutsu said:


> People calling it a megazord cause its a generic word for awesome giant robot, not other special reason.
> 
> So fine, Gundam Kyuubi Susano'o or whatever



This! Gundam, Megazords, Transformers...
All the same to me.


----------



## Euraj (Feb 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Lose all respect for him.
> 
> That said, I can't imagine Madara would have such mad respect for a cheater.



Our impressions are frequently wrong. I expected Tobi to have schooled Minato back in the day with what the latter said about him.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 20, 2013)

From a gamer point of view, the next Ultimate Ninja Storm installment just got here another epic flashback Boss battle already. 

Could that pic also be referenced to a Jaeger? Like the ones from the upcoming Pacific Rim movie.


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

How did Madara think he was ever equal to Hashirama? He had a Kyuubi powered Megazord and still got his ass kicked


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 20, 2013)

Soo the Gundam = Perfect Susanoo and the Kyuubi head means its getting powered or has the intelligence of Kurama. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 20, 2013)

so he fused the kyuubi and susanno intresting


----------



## vered (Feb 20, 2013)

i would assume that madara made his susanoo to cover himself and the kyubii against whatever Hashirama summons against them.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 20, 2013)

simple klue* from evil *pun indeed*

you can kinda see it from the last image of the last chapter

kyuubi  and susanno looked to be fusing.


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 20, 2013)

Kyuubi is a GP01?


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> How did Madara think he was ever equal to Hashirama? He had a Kyuubi powered Megazord and still got his ass kicked



Got his ass kicked would imply Hashirama stomped and left unscathed. Even with healing jutsu that didn't seem to be the case. At all.


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Got his ass kicked would imply Hashirama stomped and left unscathed. Even with healing jutsu that didn't seem to be the case. At all.



Ass kicking implies ass kicking. Hashirama took a beating too, but he still laid down the law


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Soo the Gundam = Perfect Susanoo and the Kyuubi head means its getting powered or has the intelligence of Kurama. What could possibly go wrong?



As long as no one toss a giant stick across the battlefield.....oh wait.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 20, 2013)

hashirama was insanely strong to be able to take on a fused kyuubi sussano. no wonder his dna is the greatest steroid in the naruto world


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 20, 2013)

B-But this isn't the way it happened in the anime...


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> From a gamer point of view, the next Ultimate Ninja Storm installment just got here another epic flashback Boss battle already.
> 
> Could that pic also be referenced to a Jaeger? Like the ones from the upcoming Pacific Rim movie.



I'm pretty sure the good ol' people at CC have just


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> B-But this isn't the way it happened in the anime...



For the camera's man. They didn't want to scare off the fans


----------



## Revolution (Feb 20, 2013)

Guys, don't be surprised if there are many chapters of flashbacks.  Remember the Itachi vs Sasuke fight?  Remember how there was a symbol of the 9 tails on the wall?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Feb 20, 2013)

I have always wandered if a bijuu jinchuuriki could use susano'o powered by bijuu chakra, and if it would look any different.
Theoretically, Kamui+Genjutsu+Gakidou+Susano'o = A backdoor method of becoming a jinchuuriki.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> B-But this isn't the way it happened in the anime...



Didn't even happen in the anime.


----------



## αce (Feb 20, 2013)

If Kabuto's flashback was more than 1 chapter you can be damn well sure this is going to last at least 3.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 20, 2013)

So Madara had a Kyuubi powered megazord and still got his ass spanked?  

You should be ashamed Madara.  What a beast Hashirama is.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 20, 2013)

So this chapter will also confirm that, _"the younger generation surpassing the old"_ is just another statement full of shit at the moment.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 20, 2013)

Wonder if there is actually some dialogue exchange through the fight or if it is just fighting and the only words are when they use their jutsus.



ShadowReij said:


> I'm pretty sure the good ol' people at CC have just



And they have just finished with Storm 3 and are only left with promoting the still to be confirmed characters and other stuff.

They all now must be like "we've got work to do ".

(The Juubi fight is also another Boss fight but this one won't be ignored at all)


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> Guys, don't be surprised if there are many chapters of flashbacks.  Remember the Itachi vs Sasuke fight?  Remember how there was a symbol of the 9 tails on the wall?



I thought control  not gattai.


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Didn't even happen in the anime.



The video game cut scene


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 20, 2013)

Nate River said:


> So this chapter will also confirm that, _"the younger generation surpassing the old"_ is just another statement full of shit at the moment.


At the moment, yes. However by the end of the war that statement should be in full effect.


----------



## Evil (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2013)

what the fuck?


----------



## Talis (Feb 20, 2013)

Hashi has sage mode?


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

Hashirama the frog?


----------



## αce (Feb 20, 2013)

OH GOD PLZ NO HASHIRAMA NO FROGS PLZ


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm gonna be upfront right now. I don't have the slightest idea WTF this clue is meant to mean. 

At least you're doing better with the clues than a couple weeks ago with the hokage summons chapter.


----------



## Sete (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh cmon dude!
Shodai is a v?


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

sage mode HASHIRAMA YOU MANGNIFICENT BASTARD !!!!!!


----------



## Jad (Feb 20, 2013)

Sennin Mode?


----------



## αce (Feb 20, 2013)

I hope that's just sage mode and not frog sage mode.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm fine with Hashirama having SM as long as it isn't the fucking frogs/toads again. I'm so unbelievably sick of them and Kishi is a lazy ass for having every good guy using the same boring summons.

Ugh.

Besides, Bunta is totally useless against PS+Kyuubi.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 20, 2013)

Evil said:


> Kyuubi GP01



So is Hashirama going to make a fat wooden Gundam? With a nuke?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh he had SM

Just keep making him more OP Kishi


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

Wait, HOLD THE FUCKING PHONE!!! Hashi has sennin mode now? 

Hashirama-sama!!


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 20, 2013)

Hashirama plays leapfrog with Mads?


----------



## Rosi (Feb 20, 2013)

What is this


----------



## αce (Feb 20, 2013)

i hope he can just go sage mode without any animals
just like, you know, absorb natural energy without any contract help

that'd be beyond badass


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2013)

Because the dude isn't overpowered enough.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 20, 2013)

If Hashi has SM then Kishi's lost his mind. He's making the guy way too damn OP. I thought Madara was OP, but fucking Hashirama has him and his kyuubi megazord beat by a long shot.


----------



## Stormcloak (Feb 20, 2013)

If he was sage mode, holy shit


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 20, 2013)

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 20, 2013)

sage mode maybe he also summoned frogs


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> The video game cut scene


I knows. 

He played frogger on 826? Don't do it Hashi it's suicide! 

So sm too I take it.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 20, 2013)

I did think that Mokuton might draw from natural energy. It would explain Hashirama's enormous stamina.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 20, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> If Hashi has SM then Kishi's lost his mind. He's making the guy way too damn OP. I thought Madara was OP, but fucking Hashirama has him and his kyuubi megazord beat by a long shot.


Well how many times does Kishi have to say that Hashi could whip Mads? Naturally he'd have to be stronger and even more of an "OP" than Mads is.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 20, 2013)

Sennin Mode?....This would be hilarious, andwould fit with Kishi's constant need in the latest chapters to show the similarities between Naruto and Hashirama.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2013)

- Broken ass Mokuton
- Healing abilities that surpass Tsuande's
- Sage Mode

Holy shit Shodai


----------



## Maracunator (Feb 20, 2013)

So he had the same type of Sage mode as Naruto and Ero-Sennin.

The mark Naruto has to surpass is getting higher.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 20, 2013)

Hahaha this is hilarious!

Oh God, I don't know whatever to stay up and go to work as a zombie just to read this chapter


----------



## calimike (Feb 20, 2013)

how many are levels for Senju Mode?


----------



## Marsala (Feb 20, 2013)

Sage mode explains how he was able to fight Madara without eye contact.


----------



## navy (Feb 20, 2013)

Well this explains Hashirama's God Status


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't see the problem with the frogs. 


He either has Sage Mode or might know something regarding to Myoboukuzan.

I actually thought he might've  known something about Shikkotsurin first before anything to do with Myoboukuzan, since that place's translation kinda means "bone forest" and Senju means forest IIRC.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

αce said:


> i hope he can just go sage mode without any animals
> just like, you know, absorb natural energy without any contract help
> 
> that'd be beyond badass


Would be far more logical, but I don't know if Kishi can pass up the chance for more overused frog idiocy. Afraid to get excited.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

Is it safe to call them Naruto's version of SSs?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 20, 2013)

Wait a second... what if it means that Hashi turned into a frog just as the battle was ending?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 20, 2013)

maybe hashirama belong to the other sage mode place kabuto mentioned. what was its name? bone Forrest or something


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 20, 2013)

Hahah, Kyuubi + Susano'o fusion beaten by frog powers. Fuck you Kishi


----------



## αce (Feb 20, 2013)

Would make no sense for the frogs not to mention Hashirama unless they weren't born yet. I'm gonna assume he doesn't need frogs it'd seem like an asspull at this point.


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

Maracunator said:


> So he had the same type of Sage mode as Naruto and Ero-Sennin.
> 
> The mark Naruto has to surpass is getting higher.



He will never surpass my Hashi-sama...NEVER!


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 20, 2013)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Hahah, Kyuubi + Susano'o fusion beaten by frog powers. Fuck you Kishi


And Naruto effectively has half of Mads power in the arc plus all of Hashi's frog powers.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Would be far more logical, but I don't know if Kishi can pass up the chance for more overused frog idiocy. Afraid to get excited.



didnt kishi say in an interview or something his favorite animal to draw is a frog that would explain why they are used a lot.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

lol at kyuubi powered lee

kyuubi powered perfect susano'o my oh my alliance aren't u lucky


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh great Hashi the Sage. God dammit Kishi.


----------



## Maracunator (Feb 20, 2013)

Gabe said:


> maybe hashirama belong to the other sage mode place kabuto mentioned. what was its name? bone Forrest or something



Shikkotsurin?

Doubt it, the 2 different places of sage training we learned of are run by distinct summon creatures, and this edit links him to the toads of Myobokuzan.


----------



## Jad (Feb 20, 2013)

Hashiramaa is starting to turn into a swiss army knife. Wouldn't be surprised if he revealed he had the Sharingan by now.


----------



## navy (Feb 20, 2013)

Hashirama turning to Stone would be a reasonable death.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe he has the slug mode.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 20, 2013)

hashirama turns anything he touches into frogs? and kurama transforms into metal mecha kurama?


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

lol at all those people who called Hashi bullshit god of shinobi

lol read some pages before you say the books bad :33


----------



## Turrin (Feb 20, 2013)

So how many powers does Hashirama get in this chapter lol. Hashirama has Kuchiyose Senju (whatever that means) & SM. Madara has Kyuubi Gundam. Kishi is going way overboard on Madara & Hashirama's powers.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 20, 2013)

*@Luiz:* We are infering that possibility given Evil's spoiler of showing Hashirama's face with the one of a frog. It's the idea that clicks on many's head when seeing that.



ShadowReij said:


> Is it safe to call them Naruto's version of SSs?



Honestly his KCM and Bijuu Mode look more like SS or an homage from Kishi to Toriyama's SS concept. And I've always thought that the basics of Senjutsu were actually the requirements to make the Genki Dama in Dragonball but given a twist in this case: gather natural energy to enter a fighting state/mode and not create a tech.

And the sage pigmentation in Naruto's eyes, red and yellow, remind me of Goku's SS4. He also had a slight change around his eyes IIRC.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Why are people acting as if there were a real spoiler that says he could use SM?



because that's what nf'ers do 

jump to conclusions


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> lol at kyuubi powered lee
> 
> kyuubi powered perfect susano'o my oh my alliance aren't u lucky


Are you kidding me they face something much worse, a juubi powered Susanoo. GG alliance GG. You're going to need that Uchiha back up badly.


----------



## navy (Feb 20, 2013)

The powerscaling has been beyond ridiculous at this point.


----------



## vered (Feb 20, 2013)

Sage mode?


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Feb 20, 2013)

Shikkotsurin. Perhaps we'll get to see another brand of Sage Mode. And because Shikkotsurin literally means "Damp Bone Forest", it could be related to the Kaguya clan. It wouldn't be surprising if the Shikotsumyaku branched off from Mokuton. This would explain why Orochimaru considered Kimimaro the perfect host.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2013)

So much for all that Minato would win via blitz crap

He wouldn't even be able to hurt Hashirama


----------



## Gabe (Feb 20, 2013)

maybe madara used the kyuubi chakra like naruto does instead of sharing it with pother he pumped up his sussano with the chakra to last longer.


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

Turrin said:


> So how many powers does Hashirama get in this chapter lol. Hashirama has Kuchiyose Senju (whatever that means) & SM. Madara has Kyuubi Gundam. Kishi is going way overboard on Madara & Hashirama's powers.



NO  There perfect


----------



## moncoeurmysmile (Feb 20, 2013)

I love the possible SM powers, and they make sense, with him being the "body" portion of the sage and all.

The problem lies here in the grand scheme of things:
How does a person with these prowess, surpassing the various magnitudes of shinobi comprehension, die/gets killed? 

We know he did not die of old age, what the Fu*k happened to this guy Kishi?


----------



## vered (Feb 20, 2013)

it only makes sense for him to have Sage mode.after all he is representing the sage body powers.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

Stepping back, the last two spoilers shouldn't be that surprising.

1) Susano'o + Kyuubi fusion was canon last week.

2) Hashirama manipulating natural energy has been canon for 100+ chapters.

I'm bullshit at possible frogs, but otherwise those two things were either obvious or suspected.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

Turrin said:


> So how many powers does Hashirama get in this chapter lol. Hashirama has Kuchiyose Senju (whatever that means) & SM. Madara has Kyuubi Gundam. Kishi is going way overboard on Madara & Hashirama's powers.


I do believed I called a susanoo lazer canon to combat bijuu dama, show it Kishi. 


Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Honestly his KCM and Bijuu Mode look more like SS or an homage from Kishi to Toriyama's SS concept. And I've always thought that the basics of Senjutsu were actually the requirements to make the Genki Dama in Dragonball but given a twist in this case: gather natural energy to enter a fighting state/mode and not create a tech.



I'm talking powerwise.


----------



## vered (Feb 20, 2013)

perhaps he is going to show the same SM RS himself had.not a frog SM but from the third place.
Hashirama and madara are truly overpowered.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm telling you.

Slugs. 

 That would give Madara a really creepy fetish.


----------



## shibunari (Feb 20, 2013)

Hashi sage mode!

But it's a good thing!
Hashi be the wood guy only....would be boring!
Now we have a perfect  HashiMada/NaruSasu parallel.

*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 407 (83 members and 324 guests)*


----------



## Rosi (Feb 20, 2013)

Am I the only one not really getting what's the point in Hashi telling to Sasuke about all these Kyuubi powered Susanoo's and SG modes. We are interested to see that as readers, but why would Sasuke care? lmao It would make more sense if he started talking about the beginnings.


----------



## Roxa5 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol

Hashi is a sage


----------



## ed17 (Feb 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm telling you.
> 
> Slugs.
> 
> That would give Madara a really creepy fetish.



slimy wood


----------



## vered (Feb 20, 2013)

perhaps his powers are connected to it and he can absorb natural energy naturally?


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Are you kidding me they face something much worse, a juubi powered Susanoo. GG alliance GG. You're going to need that Uchiha back up badly.



Obito slowing down that process 

sacrifice yourself now Obito

its for the greater good of fan service


----------



## navy (Feb 20, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Am I the only one not really getting what's the point in Hashi telling to Sasuke about all these Kyuubi powered Susanoo's and SG modes. We are interested to see that as readers, but why would Sasuke care? lmao It would make more sense if he started talking about the beginnings.



You must be new to Flashbacks...


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2013)

Da fudge!?

Am I reading evil's hints right!?


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

He can create an entire forest in an instance, put enemies to sleep with large doses of pollen, chakra absorbing Wood, Bijuu control, Sage Mode.


----------



## calimike (Feb 20, 2013)

does Oro and Kabuto know Shodai summon sage mode during research on ET?


----------



## KingBoo (Feb 20, 2013)

well it does make sense if he has sage mode. i vaguely remember the frogs or maybe jiraiya calling it senjutsu afterall.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Am I the only one not really getting what's the point in Hashi telling to Sasuke about all these Kyuubi powered Susanoo's and SG modes. We are interested to see that as readers, but why would Sasuke care? lmao It would make more sense if he started talking about the beginnings.



fan service tis the answer


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 20, 2013)

Had Evil chose a slug's face then it would make sense for Hashirama to have some sort of Sage Mode from Shikkotsurin...which also would make sense as from where he got such high level healing powers that Madara praised and compared to Tsunade's Byakugou.

But Evil seems to be focusing on the frog side of Senjutsu. Still wish the time will come soon to get some Shikkotsurin info.



ShadowReij said:


> I'm talking powerwise.



Ah okay.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 20, 2013)

Unless Hashirama explains why and how he croaked.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 20, 2013)

if hashirama really did have sage mode with hahsiramas dna will madara be able to do the same?


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 20, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Am I the only one not really getting what's the point in Hashi telling to Sasuke about all these Kyuubi powered Susanoo's and SG modes. We are interested to see that as readers, but why would Sasuke care? lmao It would make more sense if he started talking about the beginnings.



hashirama is basically telling sasuke that in comparison to what madara and he used to do at the battlefield, sasuke is weak? why is he so weak you may ask...because he lacks hatred


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

So what is this transformer spoiler? Stacking of Uber powers?


----------



## Frosch (Feb 20, 2013)

Gabe said:


> if hashirama really did have sage mode with hahsiramas dna will madara be able to do the same?



Only if he trained how to absorb, balance and use natural energy to enter sage mode. Has nothing to do with his kekkei genkai or DNA.


----------



## navy (Feb 20, 2013)

Gabe said:


> if hashirama really did have sage mode with hahsiramas dna will madara be able to do the same?



No, Madara tis a scrub.


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 20, 2013)

If Hashi really has SM, at least this puts back the possibility of Naruto using SM extensively again. SM was hyped so much when it debuted and it was immediately made obsolete after its debut fight: Pain -> Kumo Island and RM. RM pretty much has everything SM has: speed and strength buff, chakra shroud = SM's extra hit box, a different sensor style and the tailed beast form. Pretty much the only feature SM's used now is for its sensing. So I'm happy if this brings back the relevance of Sage Mode.


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

navy said:


> No, Madara tis a scrub.



Indeed. Madara's just a n00blet - he couldn't possibly control such a level of awesomeness.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 20, 2013)

Klue said:


> So what is this transformer spoiler? Stacking of Uber powers?


Perfect Susanoo plus Kyuubi merged apparently.


----------



## vered (Feb 20, 2013)

Geijutsu said:


> Only if he trained how to absorb, balance and use natural energy to enter sage mode. Has nothing to do with his kekkei genkai or DNA.



unless his body can naturally absorb it like Juugo.or perhaps its the third kind of sage mode.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

watch it be revealed Madara's holding back against the alliance


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Obito slowing down that process
> 
> sacrifice yourself now Obito
> 
> its for the greater good of fan service



For that and for  him to finally stfu. 

I do believe the the VotE is deserving of this theme as its bgm. For just Hashi and Madara's pure Godhoods.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 20, 2013)

Geijutsu said:


> Only if he trained how to absorb, balance and use natural energy to enter sage mode. Has nothing to do with his kekkei genkai or DNA.



didnt kabuto get juugos dna to be able to absorb sage chakra better madara should be able to absorb it as well. balancing it should be another thing. but i would not bet against madara learning to do that fast. he is able to use all of shodais powers easily with no practice. so anything can happen.


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

Klue said:


> Indeed. Madara's just a n00blet - he couldn't possibly control such a level of awesomeness.



Hashirama's too much for the Uchiha


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 20, 2013)

navy said:


> No, Madara tis a *deku* scrub.


FTFY


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> watch it be revealed Madara's holding back against the alliance



That was already confirmed. He doesn't want to accidentally kill Obito though, remember?


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> watch it be revealed Madara's holding back against the alliance



We already knew that


----------



## navy (Feb 20, 2013)

The awkward moment when Naruto and Sasuke surpass Hashirama and Madara...


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> All this Hashi hype, just makes me happy that if Nardo surpasses him so will Sauce.



I wonder how Sasuke will surpass Hashirama/Madara. Rinnegan seems like the onlyobvious answer.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 20, 2013)

Shodai summoned Senju? Against Madara at VoTE?

feels good man.


----------



## Sete (Feb 20, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Shodai summoned Senju? Against Madara at VoTE?
> 
> feels good man.



You got that wrong...


----------



## rac585 (Feb 20, 2013)

lol. evil. lol. cmon now. mecha kyuubi and froggirama. what is going on.


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Shodai summoned Senju? Against Madara at VoTE?
> 
> feels good man.




This is going to turn out super awesome. Saving this post.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

Watch the rage if Madara hesitates in his attack and that's how Hashirama wins


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

All I have to say is this. For the love of god Naruto don't give Sasuke Kurama's chakra.  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Watch the rage if Madara hesitates in his attack and that's how Hashirama wins



Madara's inferiority was admitted. Doesn't matter.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 20, 2013)

Sennin mode?
As if he wasn't overpowered enough already


----------



## Revolution (Feb 20, 2013)

Uchia Obito said:


> *Evil has chosen Sasuke not because of his expression, but because of his name. Sarutobi Sasuke!*



Mikoto named Sasuke, I believe. 



Evil said:


> Shodai summons Senju.



Thanks a lot, Konoha guys.  Sasuke *can't* summon Uchiha


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

Not sure why any Madara fan actually wants Hashirama to have been a cheater anyway and tries to argue it. Doesn't that make Madara look bad for being so in love with him?


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Sennin mode?
> As if he wasn't overpowered enough already



Rikudou's Body Powers, as expected.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 20, 2013)

There is no way Hashirama will be a "cheater". He is the ultimate "good" of that fight.


----------



## navy (Feb 20, 2013)

The new generation surpasses the old...sometimes.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 20, 2013)

Klue said:


> Madara's inferiority was admitted. Doesn't matter.



Uchiha are also insane and irrational according to Dr. Tobirama


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

navy said:


> The new generation surpasses the old...sometimes.



By becoming Rikudous.


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> All I have to say is this. For the love of god Naruto don't give Sasuke Kurama's chakra.  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it  do it



Minato will give him dat chakra


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not sure why any Madara fan actually wants Hashirama to have been a cheater anyway and tries to argue it. Doesn't that make Madara look bad for being so in love with him?



Something comes to mind....

Mito Uzumaki...


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 20, 2013)

αce said:


> That's obviously fake. You can see the subtle art differences between that and Kishis.



Well, it looks strikingly similar to Kishi's art style in part 1 at least.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Something comes to mind....
> 
> Mito Uzumaki...



Except we have zero proof that she was at VotE and many things indicating that she _wasn't_.

Can't wait until that gets put to rest. She obviously wasn't even necessary, judging from what Hashirama has.


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Something comes to mind....
> 
> Mito Uzumaki...



No, just no.


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

shodai does not fight  mafara alone


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

Klue said:


> By becoming Rikudous.


That's fair only two people can become Rikudous and that's family only. 


BDProductions34 said:


> Minato will give him dat chakra



Dark Susanoo Kyuubi fusion? I can just hear Kurama bitching now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

Addy said:


> shodai does not fight  mafara alone



Is his wood big enough to count as a second person?

Sure looked like one last week.


----------



## Pein (Feb 20, 2013)

fucking hell, sage mode too? No wonder this asshole is so legendary. Yeah got my Sage mode, massive chakra, mokuton that could fuck anything up and super duper healing that basically make me immortal in combat. 

If he summons that senju nonsense, its makes sense that madara needed shit like PS and Kyuubi just to compete.


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

he summons mito uzumaki 

or tobirama.....


----------



## navy (Feb 20, 2013)

Imagine if Tobirama had Hashirama's powers. This manga would be fuckin over.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2013)

If Hashirama has sage mode did he teach it to Hiruzen!?

Since Hiruzen not using it when he was old could be explained by his weakened chakra supply.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 20, 2013)

Kyuubi and Susaano combination...
Fuck it man, that Hashirama is a beast


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

navy said:


> Imagine if Tobirama had Hashirama's powers. This manga would be fuckin over.



You ain't lying.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

im wondering which is stronger kotoamatsukami or edo tensei at this point and could koto bind hashi and tobirama

probably tobirama... cant do anything against the guy whose dna shits on logic


----------



## Stormcloak (Feb 20, 2013)

Wood sage mode


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Feb 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> That was already confirmed. He doesn't want to accidentally kill Obito though, remember?



Mistranslation: Obito was talking about Jūbi's Bijūdama.



This translation is the correct one.



Klue said:


> I wonder how Sasuke will surpass Hashirama/*Madara*. *Rinnegan* seems like the onlyobvious answer.





Sasuke will probably get the Yin Kurama and Naruto fuse BM with SM.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

madara wasn't kidding when he said Tsunade is a turd compared to Hashirama


----------



## Frosch (Feb 20, 2013)

Well yes that worked with Juugo's DNA, but Hashirama's hasn;t shown any natural energy gathering properties on people using it like Danzou, Tobi, Madara and the Zetsu army, so I'm not too convinced.

Then again, they use Hashirama's DNA for _everything_


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Kyuubi and Susaano combination...
> Fuck it man, that Hashirama is a beast



Yeah....there's a reason these two were hell for map makers.


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

Oga Tatsumi said:


> Sasuke will probably get the Yin Kurama and Naruto fuse BM with SM.



Why in God's name would he become the Nine Tail's Jinchuuriki?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2013)

Anywho forgetting about the potential SM bomb, is that mecha Kyuubi? 

I'm assuming that means PS merges with the Kyuubi... Madara you crazy fella.


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

That's going to be Tobirama soon


----------



## navy (Feb 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> madara wasn't kidding when he said Tsunade is a turd compared to Hashirama



Lol, Kishi just shitted on so many characters it's not even funny.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

moukton bushin running around with sage mode shit just thought of that


----------



## Roxa5 (Feb 20, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

Except shodai instead of link


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

oh god :rofl


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> moukton bushin running around with sage mode shit just thought of that



Don't get me started. His potential is enough to warrant his title as the God of Shinobi.


----------



## navy (Feb 20, 2013)

I doubt kishi had all this shit planned when he first started the manga. What an asspuller.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

Hashirama is obviously Naruto's new benchmark. Been saying it forever but it's undeniable now, especially if the SM thing comes about.

That should put some things to rest.


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

navy said:


> I doubt kishi had all this shit planned when he first started the manga. What an asspuller.



No way for you to prove it, is there?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 20, 2013)

This is Kyuubi using Optimus Prime's body. Hello people? Doesnt anyone remeber how earlier it was in the forums a common joke to post a Hiruzen in Prime's body when someone talked about Prime Hiruzen?

Evil here is talking about the Kyuubi beign Prime, the Kyuubi was already at 100% at vote, assuming it hasnt regenerated its chakra yet, the image could be that really Naruto got the remaining Kyuubi chakra becuase of the death god release, thus completing Kyuubi.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Feb 20, 2013)

Klue said:


> Why in God's name would he become the Nine Tail's Jinchuuriki?



Sasuke will probably use the Kyuubi like Madara.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 20, 2013)

navy said:


> I doubt kishi had all this shit planned when he first started the manga. What an asspuller.


Yeah I guess that whole Part 1 VotE thing just popped up on its own.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> madara wasn't kidding when he said Tsunade is a turd compared to Hashirama


To be fair to all the other characters in the manga, not a hard bench mark to hit.


CA182 said:


> Anywho forgetting about the potential SM bomb, is that mecha Kyuubi?
> 
> I'm assuming that means PS merges with the Kyuubi... Madara you crazy fella.


He played the fusion card. 


BDProductions34 said:


> That's going to be Tobirama soon



He'll be one shotted by his brother soon? That's not nice.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

wouldn't be surprised if Hashi goes ssj at this point


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 20, 2013)

always thought that hashirama had something akin to sage mode, or something about his power was related to it


----------



## navy (Feb 20, 2013)

Klue said:


> No way for you to prove it, is there?



Well besides the fact that he's admitted Naruto is a work in progress? 

Nah, i got no proof. But I dont need any. All I have to do is read the manga.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> This is Kyuubi using Optimus Prime's body. Hello people? Doesnt anyone remeber how earlier it was in the forums a common joke to post a Hiruzen in Prime's body when someone talked about Prime Hiruzen?
> 
> Evil here is talking about the Kyuubi beign Prime, the Kyuubi was already at 100% at vote, assuming it hasnt regenerated its chakra yet, the image could be that really Naruto got the remaining Kyuubi chakra becuase of the death god release, thus completing Kyuubi.



Are you saying we leave the flashback to see Naruto with full Kyuubi hax?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> This is Kyuubi using Optimus Prime's body. Hello people? Doesnt anyone remeber how earlier it was in the forums a common joke to post a Hiruzen in Prime's body when someone talked about Prime Hiruzen?
> 
> Evil here is talking about the Kyuubi beign Prime, the Kyuubi was already at 100% at vote, assuming it hasnt regenerated its chakra yet, the image could be that really Naruto got the remaining Kyuubi chakra becuase of the death god release, thus completing Kyuubi.


Occam's razor my friend. That sounds pretty convoluted, besides, I doubt Evil would have threw us another hint if we got it wrong.


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Yeah I guess that whole Part 1 VotE thing just popped up on its own.



doesn't mean it was planned 

kyuubi vs minato happened since chapter 1 =/= obtio planned since chapter 1.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 20, 2013)

and no this is not optimus prime, this is a gundam.


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

Addy said:


> doesn't mean it was planned
> 
> kyuubi vs minato happened since chapter 1 =/= obtio planned since chapter 1.



And how can you prove that? And why does it matter? It's less valid if he doesn't think of it before the first chapter is officially released?


----------



## Sarry (Feb 20, 2013)

navy said:


> I doubt kishi had all this shit planned when he first started the manga. What an asspuller.



He probably had the general outline of the plot setup. It seems as if the Rikudo plot was improvised just to explain Pain's eyes(which before that, seems alot  like Kurenai's)


----------



## vered (Feb 20, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> always thought that hashirama had something akin to sage mode, or something about his power was related to it



most likely his mokuton is related to natural energy like we all thought going by hints from recent chapters.
perhaps Madara awakened the Rinnegan using not just hashiramas cells but using natural energy as well which would connect the Rinnegan itself with natural energy.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 20, 2013)

That's not Optimus Prime body though, it's like a Gundam and shit

I'll just wait 20 more mins for the chapter... then fap, then check for chapter again, then sleep.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 20, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Are you saying we leave the flashback to see Naruto with full Kyuubi hax?



It could be this chapters's cliffhanger.



Geijutsu said:


> That's not Optimus Prime body though, it's like a Gundam and shit
> 
> I'll just wait 20 more mins for the chapter... then fap, then check for chapter again, then sleep.



In that case I recant my theory.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

Where is Orochibuto getting optimus prime from?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

Oga Tatsumi said:


> Mistranslation: Obito was talking about Jūbi's Bijūdama.
> 
> 
> 
> This translation is the correct one.



Uh. This doesn't contradict what I said. I was responding to someone who said that Madara was holding back on the Alliance. Indeed he was. There was no "mistranslation". I never said how.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Addy said:


> doesn't mean it was planned
> 
> kyuubi vs minato happened since chapter 1 =/= obtio planned since chapter 1.


Well, Kakashi is in the art spread for chapter one, so that leads me to believe that his backstory is planned out at this point too, since he has the headband over his eye, which means Obito and the Sharingan was already planned, though whether or not he had intended him to be behind the Kyuubi attack is debatable.


----------



## navy (Feb 20, 2013)

Remember that time Madara summoned a random ass meteor...twice? Yeah well that shit seems irrelevant now.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Uh. This doesn't contradict what I said. I was responding to someone who said that Madara was holding back on the Alliance. Indeed he was. There was no "mistranslation". I never said how.



lol u didn't understand the joke pika

I knew madara was holding back in that sense with the juubi

but I meant he was holding back or rather kishis having him hold back so some don't bust their nuts too quick


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> lol u didn't understand the joke pika
> 
> I knew madara was holding back in that sense with the juubi
> 
> but I meant he was holding back or rather kishis having him hold back so some don't bust their nuts too quick



Well obviously he's holding back or he would have just dumped a few more meteors on the Alliance. /digression.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

arguing whether kishi had obito plan everything out from the beginning vs having kishi asspull his way through is a very interesting debate


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Well obviously he's holding back or he would have just dumped a few more meteors on the Alliance. /digression.



I'm sure Obito would like that


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 20, 2013)

navy said:


> Remember that time Madara summoned a random ass meteor...twice? Yeah well that shit seems irrelevant now.


Overwhelmed the overwhelmed? 

Maybe. But I'd still like to see Hashi outrun a falling meteor without knowing Hirashin or having a reverse summon prepared beforehand.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Well obviously he's holding back or he would have just dumped a few more meteors on the Alliance. /digression.



doesn't make sense u have naruto bm could casually destroy those


----------



## Frosch (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm of the school of thought that he has been making up everything as he goes and only the deal with the 3 sannin was planned


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Overwhelmed the overwhelmed?
> 
> Maybe. But I'd still like to see Hashi outrun a falling meteor without knowing Hirashin or having a reverse summon prepared beforehand.



He'll catch dat shit


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2013)

...Hmm.

Did anyone figure out who the "Going Deeper" flashback clue was about?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> arguing whether kishi had obito plan everything out from the beginning vs having kishi asspull his way through is a very interesting debate


But you don't understand!!! My dad helped Kishi draw out the plot and he knows that this wasn't planned!!!!!!!11!!1!1


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> I'm sure Obito would like that



I know I would he should've just stayed under the rocks.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 20, 2013)

CA182 said:


> ...Hmm.
> 
> Did anyone figure out who the "Going Deeper" flashback clue was about?


Flashback inside a flashback. Or that the ending is open to interpretation.


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 20, 2013)

So Hashirama summons 1000 hands to pleasured Madara


----------



## Revolution (Feb 20, 2013)

The Big G said:


> Plot Twist: Hinata is a Senju



_SasuHina FTW_


 

I predicted this a while ago.

Note:  When I say LOOK LIKE, I mean with armor or demon-beast powers larger then the people on the battlefield


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 20, 2013)

CA182 said:


> ...Hmm.
> 
> Did anyone figure out who the "Going Deeper" flashback clue was about?


General consensus was flashback within a flashback. Probably to explain the set up for this fight.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> He'll catch dat shit



With his bare hands.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 20, 2013)

sennin mode shodai.. just how many more powerups will each get.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2013)

So basically what you are all saying is that the flashback clue is still unknown really. 

I hope it's a flashback to the older and younger bros. 

If it is... Oh boy forget SM Hashi, it'll be hype city for those two.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> General consensus was flashback within a flashback. Probably to explain the set up for this fight.



I'm going to be enraged if all we get for a Founding Era flashback is 10 pages and then the VotE fight.

Madara better get more detail then.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 20, 2013)

Obito was planned right after Kishi decided to give Kakashi sharingan.


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> With his bare hands.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 20, 2013)

ok now, why the fuck is hashirama talking about his vote fight?


----------



## shibunari (Feb 20, 2013)

CA182 said:


> ...Hmm.
> 
> Did anyone figure out who the "Going Deeper" flashback clue was about?



*Yes*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

don't know why but everytime I try to read a blog on nf everything is takin up space by 404's any ideas guys 

im fine with hashi having sage mode that means madara should get stronger too


----------



## Roxa5 (Feb 20, 2013)

It was a fight of truth and love duh


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> ok now, why the fuck is hashirama talking about his vote fight?



Don't question awesomeness


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

Klue said:


> And how can you prove that? And why does it matter? *It's less valid if he doesn't think of it before the first chapter is officially released?*



when did i say it is less valid? all i am saying is that it wasn't planned seeing how fucking retarded the end result is.  tobito alone should tell you how unplanned this shit was. we know everything about uchiha but almost about senju since their introduction to the manga. 

i agree that kishi at one point in part 1 thought madara vs hashirama as a parallel for naruto vs sasuke but the extras to madara vs hashirama such as wood being so powerful, senju existing, senju DNA, uchiha vs senju running so deep (RS bros), RS himself. those are stuff i think kishi planned for later because they are too much of essentials to the manga's story at this point. not saying it makes it less valid but i won't say it was planned or even got the extent of well planned. we get some hints but some are too subtle and others are too vague. my memory fails me at this but did anyone say that the two statues of the VOTE were madara and hashirama? isn't it weird that sasuke knows that two great shinobi fought at VOTE but never knows who even if that battle was really important to his village/clan? (if sasuke says this in the first place. again, my memory fails me)



The Prodigy said:


> arguing whether kishi had obito plan everything out from the beginning vs having kishi asspull his way through is a very interesting debate



don't get me wrong. it is not important to anything but yes, it is interesting indeed.

authors do that all the time where they add stuff to their story that never existed. especially, 600+ chapters in. however, there is a difference between adding new abilities to a character........... and core fundamentals of the narutoverse such as RS, senju, and uchiha. stuff that seem to be common knowledge or at least very important to the naruto universe.

i think the best example is "the source" in the highlander movies. never mentioned before but it was common knowledge to every immortal and even the core of who they are........ only in that movie?


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 20, 2013)

Hashirama = SS3 Goku
Madara = Majin Vegeta


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

100 guests left 20 members got off 

those are the smart people getting their sleep  

wtf am I still doing up :/


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> 100 guests left 20 members got off
> 
> those are the smart people getting their sleep
> 
> wtf am I still doing up :/



Only 87 remain


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 20, 2013)

あなたはベッドに行くべき
本章では、午前中にここになります


----------



## Nimander (Feb 20, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Only 87 remain



Only the strong survive.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> ベッドに行く
> 本章では、まだ午前中にここになります


Well, have a good night's rest then. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



didn't fool me for a second


----------



## Inferno (Feb 20, 2013)

When do the chapters usually come out? I usually read em Wednesday morning, but I've been hearing that they drop around 11 or so...


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

Addy said:


> don't get me wrong. it is not important to anything but yes, it is interesting indeed.
> 
> authors do that all the time where they add stuff to their story that never existed. especially, 600+ chapters in. however, there is a difference between adding new abilities to a character........... and core fundamentals of the narutoverse such as RS, senju, and uchiha. stuff that seem to be common knowledge or at least very important to the naruto universe.



Hyuuga's are the only thing that come to mind here. 

It's still annoying how kishi treated them since the start of part 2. I mean, getting feats in the war is nothing when everyone is inflated to such degrees in power....


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 20, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Well, have a good night's rest then.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


What it said that? Retranslate it again.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 20, 2013)

This chapter better be good, no more transitional chapters .

I need to get up at 6AM and it's 3:35AM


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

Nimander said:


> Only the strong survive.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> ok now, why the fuck is hashirama talking about his vote fight?



Yea that's kind of what I'd like to know. I figured he'd jump back into the real history but all of the other hints imply that the whole chapter (or most of it) is VotE.

It makes no sense that Hashirama would rush the whole Founding Era into half a chapter so he can give Sasuke all the dirty details about VotE.


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

Inferno said:


> When do the chapters usually come out? I usually read em Wednesday morning, but I've been hearing that they drop around 11 or so...



Around 2 am, It's 1:36 where I'm at. USA


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


>


No this. 
[YOUTUBE]JEAbQckyU_w[/YOUTUBE]
7:19


The Prodigy said:


> 100 guests left 20 members got off
> 
> those are the smart people getting their sleep
> 
> wtf am I still doing up :/



Coding on my end.


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Hyuuga's are the only thing that come to mind here.
> 
> It's still annoying how kishi treated them since the start of part 2. I mean, getting feats in the war is nothing when everyone is inflated to such degrees in power....



i am not annoyed with the treatment of hyuuga. i am annoyed with some possible plot points that were not used such as the sharingan coming from the byakugan


----------



## Inferno (Feb 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea that's kind of what I'd like to know. I figured he'd jump back into the real history but all of the other hints imply that the whole chapter (or most of it) is VotE.
> 
> It makes no sense that Hashirama would rush the whole Founding Era into half a chapter so he can give Sasuke all the dirty details about VotE.



Madara will probably give us the first half of the story, because Sasuke will want both sides of the story


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> あなたはベッドに行くべき
> 本章では、午前中にここになります



Your so mean 

I actually translated this too


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea that's kind of what I'd like to know. I figured he'd jump back into the real history but all of the other hints imply that the whole chapter (or most of it) is VotE.
> 
> It makes no sense that Hashirama would rush the whole Founding Era into half a chapter so he can give Sasuke all the dirty details about VotE.



So the reader can see this:


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 20, 2013)

Blah blah blah, uninteresting debates.

Give me the chapter already.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2013)

Chappies Out.

big holes in solid rock.

[sp]Not really. [/sp]

Anyways "Shodai summons senju" sounds dirty...


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea that's kind of what I'd like to know. I figured he'd jump back into the real history but all of the other hints imply that the whole chapter (or most of it) is VotE.
> 
> It makes no sense that Hashirama would rush the whole Founding Era into half a chapter so he can give Sasuke all the dirty details about VotE.



I believe the VOtE fight flashback was a way to end the chapter. We might let some more panels of it, but I doubt we will continue with VOtE.


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Chappies Out.
> 
> big holes in solid rock.
> 
> ...



you troll


----------



## Rosi (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe we'll get a fight and when Madara is defeated(or on the verge of it), Hashi will flashback to their earlier days, hence going "deeper"?


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Chappies Out.
> 
> big holes in solid rock.
> 
> ...


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Chappies Out.
> 
> big holes in solid rock.
> 
> ...



i just want new info for fuck's sake!!!!!!!!! this is turning into the same shit with naurto vs obito 

we hear the same shit over and over. everything sasuke asked was confirmed but now we have more hype which is shit i don't care about at all.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

Inferno said:


> Madara will probably give us the first half of the story, because Sasuke will want both sides of the story



Even "half" deserves more than a chapter. 



Klue said:


> So the reader can see this:



You'd like that.  I'd need to go lie down for a while though. You know. To avoid hyperventilating. 



Zerst?ren said:


> I believe the VOtE fight flashback was a way to end the chapter. We might let some more panels of it, but I doubt we will continue with VOtE.



Although the amount of hints about it indicate we're getting at least several pages...


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Chappies Out.
> 
> big holes in solid rock.
> 
> ...



I should kill you.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 20, 2013)

hey, what if "we need to go deeper" is being put in the wrong light because of the "inception" logo later on?

Perhaps Mads is telling Hashi that they need to make a bigger hole?


----------



## vered (Feb 20, 2013)

hmm guys im not sure if there is a new data book or not but it seems something is out there going by this:


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2013)

Addy said:


> you troll



Well that'll be the link when it is out so just spam it. Eventually I'll be right.

Anyways at someone who remembers this stuff, have we yet seen the sword which apparently impales madara?


----------



## santanico (Feb 20, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Chappies Out.
> 
> big holes in solid rock.
> 
> ...



you got me


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 20, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Chappies Out.
> 
> big holes in solid rock.
> 
> ...



You are a bad person.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 20, 2013)

vered said:


> hmm guys im not sure if there is a new data book or not but it seems something is out there going by this:


I doubt Hinata's tits would be part of the databook.


----------



## OneHitKill (Feb 20, 2013)

One Piece spoilers are already out.

I need these spoilers to come out in the next 15 minutes.

:sanji


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

so many damn trolls in one thread hahahahaha

false translations and empty links


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 20, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Maybe we'll get a fight and when Madara is defeated(or on the verge of it), Hashi will flashback to their earlier days, hence going "deeper"?



This is how I believe too. Jumping right into battle without knowing circumstances doesn't sound appealing.


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

vered said:


> hmm guys im not sure if there is a new data book or not but it seems something is out there going by this:



What's this?


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Even "half" deserves more than a chapter.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd like that.  I'd need to go lie down for a while though. You know. To avoid hyperventilating.



So many transformation and they still have their shirts on, shocking given this shounen, I guess Sasuke is the only one that follows that rule.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2013)

vered said:


> hmm guys im not sure if there is a new data book or not but it seems something is out there going by this:



(Sorry for going offtopic users who be magically green.) 

That's probably part of the two new books which were confirmed for release earlier this week. (I wonder if we get measurements of anko's tits.)


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

vered said:


> hmm guys im not sure if there is a new data book or not but it seems something is out there going by this:



Probably should pass this along to a capable translator.


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> This is how I believe too. Jumping right into battle without knowing circumstances doesn't sound appealing.



I felt the same way, but now I wanna see Kyuubi Gundam Wings and 1000 brofists in battle


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

CA182 said:


> (Sorry for going offtopic users who be magically green.)
> 
> That's probably part of the two new books which were confirmed for release earlier this week. (I wonder if we get measurements of anko's tits.)



Two new books?


----------



## Plague (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol, it focused on Hinata's tah-tahs XD


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 20, 2013)

takL confirmed that those pages belong to 2chans joke databook


----------



## kteo (Feb 20, 2013)

vered said:


> hmm guys im not sure if there is a new data book or not but it seems something is out there going by this:



Could be for this


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2013)

Klue said:


> Two new books?



Well this is severly offtopic but....



tkROUT said:


> Two new Naruto books coming out, each will have one of Kishimoto sensei's interview.



EDIT - Oh a joke databook moon? If you still have a link post it in the convo thread please! 


Anyways who wants to bet due to MP been so literal a trans we end up with something like "Naturally Hard Wood Mode."


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 20, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Chappies Out.
> 
> big holes in solid rock.
> 
> ...



I hope a power surge blows up your pc.


----------



## Inferno (Feb 20, 2013)

This chapter better come out in the next 10 minutes...


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 20, 2013)

00:09:59...


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

Inferno said:


> This chapter better come out in the next 10 minutes...



I'm tired, I'm hungry, I have class in the morning but...I WILL PREVAIL!!!!!!


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

1:57 am 

manga chapter where are you


----------



## Inferno (Feb 20, 2013)

Only 10:58 where I am.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 20, 2013)

Its really hard thinking of Hashirama Having Sage mode. Hmmm. Maybe he created the Humid Bone forest. And will tell Sasuke to go there.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 20, 2013)

Fucking 4:00 AM where I am.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 20, 2013)

Evil said:
			
		

> kurama + gundam gattai



I'm not pleased with this kurama + gundam. It's ridiculous. This series started with a giant shuriken to the back being a big deal. Plus the first professional fight we saw (Kakashi + Zabuza) was not outrageous such as this.

I know. I know the last week's spread was pretty awesome. But I really don't like how Kishi panders to this. How disappointing.

Bigger is not always the better. 



			
				Evil said:
			
		

> Kermit Hashi



Pissed if it's frog sage mode. Go away, frogs. You were cool once, but not anymore, plot device. If it's just sage mode, I'm quite alright with it. I wonder what animal though. If this is why Slug Sage Mode hasn't been introduced I'm going to throw up a massive tantrum. Because this:



is the one who deserves this. But whatever, as long as Tsu gets to use it, I don't mind if Hashi shows it first.  No wait, thinking better, yes, I want Hashi to have Slug Mode, so my trio of favourite females (Tsun, Shi and Sak) might have a chance to have the same mode as the God of Shinobi. Shikkotsurin, there's a forest in that name and Hashi's power is the woods! Fuck, I don't even care if only Tsu gets it (I'd like if all three).

Hello, sweet vindication. in I'm so getting owned for believing Kishi would be this awesome. 

If it's Shikkotsurin but not slug mode, I will be very tempted in quitting the manga. Note I never said this before. The fuck. 

Someone spoke of no animal. I like that. It's what I theorised his power of the bodies could be like in a generic sense.

Now to read the other 10 pages beforehand because I'm too hyped to go to sleep.


----------



## Jad (Feb 20, 2013)

Why does that black guy from Killer Bee's village imprinted on Gai doing Morning peacock? xD


----------



## Inferno (Feb 20, 2013)

Nah, no more detours please. I just want Sasuke to meet Madara already.


----------



## vered (Feb 20, 2013)

be careful guys not to post agony posts as the mods just might close this thread.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 20, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> I'm tired, I'm hungry, I have class in the morning but...I WILL PREVAIL!!!!!!



yeah me too, i gotta get up at fucking 7;30am today but i aint going to sleep till this chap comes out


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

Inferno said:


> Only 10:58 where I am.



Lucky son of a bitch


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 20, 2013)

vered said:


> hmm guys im not sure if there is a new data book or not but it seems something is out there going by this:



Hanabi-samaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Inferno (Feb 20, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Lucky son of a bitch



Livin' dat California life


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

agony posts? 

at least I have dbz keeping me company


----------



## God Hand (Feb 20, 2013)

where are you chapter? gettin sleepy..........


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

Klue said:


> Probably should pass this along to a capable translator.



i think matrix asked takL about it once. it was irrelevant if i recall right.


----------



## Xin (Feb 20, 2013)

So Hashirama can use sagemode and the Kyuubi is at full power? I'm looking forward to this chapter.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> agony posts?
> 
> at least I have dbz keeping me company



only thing keeping me company is my dick. no one else around


----------



## Inferno (Feb 20, 2013)

Xin said:


> So *Hashirama can use sagemode* and the Kyuubi is at full power? I'm looking forward to this chapter.



Wait what the? Where was this said?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Feb 20, 2013)

It's 3:10 Pm in where I am right now!


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm going to breakfast, I hope chapter is here when I come back  (9.05 am)


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 20, 2013)

Chapter still not out, I hate it when my bed time story doesn't arrive on time


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 20, 2013)

So we got gundam kyuubi...and frog Hashirama...

Hmm...


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

Inferno said:


> Wait what the? Where was this said?



Evil hint in the OP. A picture of Hashirama with a Frog cutout smashed above his face.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

Valiere said:


> only thing keeping me company is my dick. no one else around



i'd say watch tv but your probably preoccupied 



cant wait for new chapter already


----------



## Mistshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

evils hints make me feel like hashirama had some external power energy or won cheaply, perhaps used his own biju? idk, just something feels off, lol.


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

Valiere said:


> only thing keeping me company is my dick. no one else around



 **


----------



## Inferno (Feb 20, 2013)

What are Evil's hints? Some inside source?


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

Inferno said:


> What are Evil's hints? Some inside source?



Don't worry about it, just know that his information is legit. He's proven himself countless times in the past.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 20, 2013)

Inferno said:


> What are Evil's hints? Some inside source?



Yes. He actually already knows what happened. He does it often and his hints are always true.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

Mistshadow said:


> *evils hints make me feel like hashirama* had some external power energy or *won cheaply*, perhaps used his own biju? idk, just something feels off, lol.



And       how?


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

naruto affectin my sleep patterns... I really am addicted :/


----------



## Inferno (Feb 20, 2013)

Klue said:


> Don't worry about it, just know that his information is legit. He's proven himself countless times in the past.





Seraphiel said:


> Yes. He actually already knows what happened. He does it often and his hints are always true.



Shieeeet. Alright.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 20, 2013)

I wonder if we'll actually get any homoerotic hints at Hashi and Madara's rivalry this chapter.

People have been talking about it for the longest time, wonder if Kishi will confirm it.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 20, 2013)

Evil is so vague this time. Not like his spoilers for 594  remember the shitstorm?


----------



## Inferno (Feb 20, 2013)

Man, fuck this. I'm going to sleep if it's not out by 11:15.


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Evil is so vague this time. Not like his spoilers for 594  remember the shitstorm?



Yeah, I put that incident out of my mind.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 20, 2013)

Inferno said:


> Man, fuck this. I'm going to sleep if it's not out by 11:15.



At night? That's not too late :ho


----------



## Mistshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> And       how?



idk, just the summon senju and the gundam kyuubi face things are making me doubt. I'm sure im wrong though. maybe its something cool and he used to be in charge of the toads before jiraiya, idk.


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

Mistshadow said:


> evils hints make me feel like hashirama had some external power energy or won cheaply, perhaps used his own biju? idk, just something feels off, lol.



He won legit...believe it!


----------



## Inferno (Feb 20, 2013)

What'd he say for 594? 



Palpatine said:


> At night? That's not too late :ho



I need my sleep


----------



## Kai (Feb 20, 2013)

Hashirama enters Sage Mode or uses the power of natural energy.


----------



## Mistshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> He won legit...believe it!



i do i do.



just vague hints cause a million dif scenarios going through my mind lol


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

Inferno said:


> Man, fuck this. I'm going to sleep if it's not out by 11:15.



It's 2:11 am here. Trust me, we can prevail, you must never lose hope, we are the light of the universe, Ally to good, nightmare to evil, WE WILL SURVIVE!!!


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 20, 2013)

Damn not even spoilers, I am really surprised this week.


----------



## Inferno (Feb 20, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> It's 2:11 am here. Trust me, we can prevail, you must never lose hope, we are the light of the universe, Ally to good, nightmare to evil, WE WILL SURVIVE!!!



...you're inspiring me...


----------



## Revolution (Feb 20, 2013)

Nate River said:


> So this chapter will also confirm that, _"the younger generation surpassing the old"_ is just another statement full of shit at the moment.



No it will happen.  Naruto already surpassed Minato and the current generations jinchurikis.



Gabe said:


> didnt kabuto get juugos dna to be able to absorb sage chakra better madara should be able to absorb it as well. balancing it should be another thing. but i would not bet against madara learning to do that fast. he is able to use all of shodais powers easily with no practice. so anything can happen.



Kabuto cheated doped and was kicked off the shinobi olympics.


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

Inferno said:


> ...you're inspiring me...



We NF members, we gotta stick together


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

I still don't get how anything points towards Hashirama cheating. How is using SM or summons (that he himself created, most likely) "cheating"?

Now if he had help, that's another story, but that doesn't seem to be the case.



Palpatine said:


> I wonder if we'll actually get any homoerotic hints at Hashi and Madara's rivalry this chapter.
> 
> People have been talking about it for the longest time, wonder if Kishi will confirm it.



Uhhhhh oh no. 

As far as I am concerned, he already has.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

2:14 am 

manga why thou must troll me so


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 20, 2013)

Inferno said:


> I need my sleep



When the chapter is out you have my permission to sleep


----------



## God Hand (Feb 20, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> WE WILL SURVIVE!!!



WE ARE ALL DOOMED!!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



if the chapter doesn't come out for another 12 hours


----------



## Yuna (Feb 20, 2013)

So it's established fact by now that Evil gets his hands on the chapters really early and is consistently releasing cryptic hints that do in fact tell us what the new chapter is going to include?



PikaCheeka said:


> I still don't get how anything points towards Hashirama cheating. How is using SM or summons (that he himself created, most likely) "cheating"?


Especially when the people who claim Hashirama would've cheated think Kurama is part of Madara's power.


Nate River said:


> So this chapter will also confirm that, _"the younger generation surpassing the old"_ is just another statement full of shit at the moment.


It is not meant to be taken literally.

A) It's a figurative statement not meant to be taken literally.
B) It can be taken as meaning "Each new generation learns from the ones before them in order to better themselves and not repeat their mistakes."
C) It can also be taken as meaning "Each new generation has access to all of the knowledge of the previous generations (unless it was made secret) and thus can expand on it."
D) What it doesn't mean is "Every single member of a new generation will become stronger than every single member of the generation before them" or "Every new generation will have at least one person who surpasses every single person in every single generation before them when it comes to raw power, skill and/or genius".


----------



## Inferno (Feb 20, 2013)

If Hashirama "cheated," I doubt Madara would praise him like he does.


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

lol, hashirama is like a character drawn by a 5 year old naurto fan.

"he can like, um, use wood. and uhm, OH! he has chakra pressure like aizen in bleach and uhm.... uhm...... he has sage mode too!!!!! and can summon other senju!!!!!"


----------



## ch1p (Feb 20, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Evil is so vague this time. Not like his spoilers for 594  remember the shitstorm?





I lost half an hour making Obito edits.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 20, 2013)

Spoilers are really slow nowadays.


----------



## God Hand (Feb 20, 2013)

damn you guys type fast, you could be spending your time putting your hands to other uses while you wait...namely pron


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Seriously suspecting that Evil is related to or personally knows Kishi somehow... 

Maybe even his wife



Inferno said:


> What'd he say for 594?
> 
> 
> 
> I need my sleep


There was a picture of Tobi saying "Kakashi, you talk too much." and Kakashi screamed "Obito!"


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 20, 2013)

Hmmm.... Just woke up...

So any good guesses on Evil's clues? 

Hashi has Toad Sage Mode? Called it


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Feb 20, 2013)

Evil is Kishi's wife? LoooooooL


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

God Hand said:


> WE ARE ALL DOOMED!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Long wait, you must believe. The translators are holding out on purpose, this chapter will be epic 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Or else


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Toad Sage Mode? 

That's brilliant! 

Holy fuck, as if he wasn't OP enough already...


----------



## Mistshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

Id assume Evil's most likely identity is just an acquantance of one of kishi's many assistants


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Toad Sage Mode?
> 
> That's brilliant!


----------



## God Hand (Feb 20, 2013)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> Evil is Kishi's wife? LoooooooL



Kishi's wife is too busy making NaruXSasu hentai doujinshi to drop us hints


----------



## Xin (Feb 20, 2013)

Mhm.. let me try 

Flashback in flashback? 
Mhm.. this one is tough. 



*Spoiler*: __ 





Evil said:


> Shodai summons Senju.





Hashirama either summoned real Senjus (I doubt that) or he summoned some kind of clones like Naruto (woodclones, shadowclones.. maybe even from the Toadland)

Kyuubi at full power. 

Hashirama can use Sagemode. 


My prediction:
Hashirama summons a clone from Toadland to activate Sagemode (just like Naruto).


----------



## Rosi (Feb 20, 2013)

Inferno said:


> What'd he say for 594?


He posted this


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

i call it. sasuke remembers his fight with naruto


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 20, 2013)

Addy said:


> i call it. sasuke remembers his fight with naruto



Hmm... That makes sense definitely.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol Klue what in the actual fuck?


----------



## efmp1987 (Feb 20, 2013)

I predict more Itachi story telling and praising. 

I think Im going gay for Itachi sama/dono


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

Rosi said:


> He posted this



right to the point huh


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Lol Klue what in the actual fuck?



I guy I quoted, it's his avi.


----------



## God Hand (Feb 20, 2013)

*Rainbow*, it's black rock shooter, I would rep this to you but I am 24'd.

On topic, how much more haxxor do Hashi and Mads need to be?


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

efmp1987 said:


> I predict more Itachi story telling and praising.
> 
> I think Im going gay for Itachi sama/dono



I'm going gay for Hashi 

But then I'd have to compete with Madara   Fuck it, loves conquers all


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Hmm... That makes sense definitely.



well, yeah. i mean, we see sasuke being sad + inception (a term used several times here for flashback within flashback) + flashback + madara vs hashirama.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 20, 2013)

This all are very funny, but i want my chapta immediately, now!


----------



## Jin-E (Feb 20, 2013)

Intriguing clues

DAmnit, wheres the chapter i need to go to work soon


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

What if there's no chapter this week?


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 20, 2013)

Rosi said:


> He posted this



what the fuck are we supposed to get out of that?


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

Valiere said:


> what the fuck are we supposed to get out of that?



That was for 594


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

lol tbag for the tobi reveal


----------



## efmp1987 (Feb 20, 2013)

It will be divulged that Naruto is white and Killer Bee is African American.


----------



## shibunari (Feb 20, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> It's 2:11 am here. Trust me, we can prevail, you must never lose hope, we are the light of the universe, Ally to good, nightmare to evil, WE WILL SURVIVE!!!



This.
it's 5:36 am here!


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 20, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> That was for 594





The Prodigy said:


> lol tbag for the tobi reveal



ohh ok my fault. cuz i was like o_O;;


----------



## DHxCohaco (Feb 20, 2013)

> What if there's no chapter this week?


i hope that there's a chapter, but TBH it is possible since the previous two weeks there no bleach chapter then no one piece chapter so maybe no naruto chapter this week 
but since evil posted spoilers i guess there's gonna be one


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

shibunari said:


> This.
> it's 5:36 am here!



You're a trooper


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

DHxCohaco said:


> i hope that there's a chapter, but TBH it is possible since the previous two weeks there no bleach chapter then no one piece chapter so maybe no naruto chapter this week
> but since evil posted spoilers i guess there's gonna be one



Evil posted spoilers, so we have a chapter this week.


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 20, 2013)

Still no chapter? Wow. This is like the longest time after the Spoilers thread was opened that the chapter didn't crop up a short time after in a long while.


----------



## DHxCohaco (Feb 20, 2013)

> Evil posted spoilers, so we have a chapter this week.


well yeah, but shit it's late. i'll be going to school now 
i hope that it'll be out when i'm back


----------



## shibunari (Feb 20, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> You're a trooper


We're


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

shibunari said:


> We're



We'll said


----------



## jacamo (Feb 20, 2013)

now that Hashi has Sage Mode, him and Madara both make me


----------



## BusyPaladin (Feb 20, 2013)

Ichiurto said:


> Hashirama fucked Madara up 1vs3 (Madara, Kyuubi, Ultimate Susanno).
> 
> No wonder he's pissed. He got fucked up by a goofball.


Uhm... what about Hashirama's summons? They don't count? Without the Wood Dragon, Mokujin and possibly another one, he'd be toast.

I like the spoiler about Hashirama having Sage Mode. It makes it more plausible for him to have won.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 20, 2013)

There will definitely be a chapter soon with evil providing spoilers. Geez, the current run of chapter releases must have spoiled some of you, I remember when it was most common for chapter to come out many hours from now.

Either way, hopefully there will be more actual history than just VoTE for this chapter, as much as I want to see VoTE just wish that the history is presented in full properly.


----------



## santanico (Feb 20, 2013)

all right, I'm going to bed....


----------



## chan (Feb 20, 2013)

Valiere said:


> in about 15 minutes



are you sure ?


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

BusyPaladin said:


> Uhm... what about Hashirama's summons? They don't count? Without the Wood Dragon, Mokujin and possibly another one, he'd be toast.
> 
> I like the spoiler about Hashirama having Sage Mode. It makes it more plausible for him to have won.



Congrats, you finally had the guts to join the team, my respect. Earn you're first rep 


*Spoiler*: __ 



but I've been 24'd


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Yep, 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 20, 2013)

chan said:


> are you sure ?



Well, it usually comes out at around 8 GMT. So, about 10 minutes left.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 20, 2013)

chan said:


> are you sure ?



the past 3 -4 weeks the chapter was released at 3 AM EST time so im guessing


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

if i am not mistaken, chapter should be out between 10-30 minutes (normal time for me).

at 10:00 AM where i live, i always see that the chapter is out.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

I hope your positive about that tbag

if u are i'll stay up a lil while longer to snag first pages in the kt


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyway, I demand Senju Toka...... in the nude.


----------



## TeamJASA (Feb 20, 2013)

Some of you guys' signatures don't help me too much with my anti-fap week. 3 nights in a row. Trying my best not to break it T__T

Too much info? >__>


----------



## InfernalKing (Feb 20, 2013)

TeamJASA said:


> Some of you guys' signatures don't help me too much with my anti-fap week. 3 nights in a row. Trying my best not to break it T__T
> 
> Too much info? >__>


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Here you go.


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

TeamJASA said:


> Some of you guys' signatures don't help me too much with my anti-fap week. 3 nights in a row. Trying my best not to break it T__T
> 
> Too much info? >__>



You're my hero  I can't go 5 hours


----------



## jacamo (Feb 20, 2013)

anyone else pleased that Hashi is getting his own Shinto references now? y'know the Senju wood monster Hashi showed us last week (cant remember its name)

even if it doesnt get elaborated upon, im glad it happened 

although Hashi being a Sage doesnt surprise me at all



Valiere said:


> the past 3 -4 weeks the chapter was released at 3 AM EST time so im guessing



really? good shit T

its 4pm where im at, im ready for this shitstorm regardless


----------



## chan (Feb 20, 2013)

TeamJASA said:


> Some of you guys' signatures don't help me too much with my anti-fap week. 3 nights in a row. Trying my best not to break it T__T
> 
> Too much info? >__>



to the fapcave !:ho


----------



## TeamJASA (Feb 20, 2013)

Goddamnit dude


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2013)

Addy said:


> if i am not mistaken, chapter should be out between 10-30 minutes (normal time for me).
> 
> at 10:00 AM where i live, i always see that the chapter is out.



Cockwaffle. I already posted the link. 




Anyways since you're probably right, I'll make my final prediction. Hashirama will summon senju frogs and fuse with them to get sage mode.


----------



## efmp1987 (Feb 20, 2013)

jacamo said:


> anyone else pleased that Hashi is getting his own Shinto references now? y'know the Senju wood monster Hashi showed us last week (cant remember its name)



its official, if a character has a skill(s) named after some Shinto being, he(she) is a god ninja.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

teamjasa, gone 3 months before whaddup


----------



## shibunari (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Cockwaffle. I already posted the link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hundred


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

TeamJASA said:


> Some of you guys' signatures don't help me too much with my anti-fap week. 3 nights in a row. Trying my best not to break it T__T
> 
> Too much info? >__>



anti fap week? 

fap two times a day son. it is good for you


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 20, 2013)

While we're waiting, anybody care to tell me who Evil is and how he gets spoilers?


----------



## Rosi (Feb 20, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> While we're waiting, anybody care to tell me who Evil is and how he gets spoilers?



Some Canadian hack. And it's a "she" as I heard


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

shibunari said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Don't get banned


----------



## chan (Feb 20, 2013)

shibunari said:


>


----------



## efmp1987 (Feb 20, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> While we're waiting, anybody care to tell me who Evil is and how he gets spoilers?



was he the one who replaced the lady spoilerer who had awesome nails?


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

evil is secretly kishimoto


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

CA182 said:


> *Cockwaffle*. I already posted the link.



dude, i understand we all have weird fetishes but i am having breakfast now. i don't want a cock with my waffle 




> Anyways since you're probably right, I'll make my final prediction. Hashirama will summon senju frogs and fuse with them to get sage mode.


 that actually makes sense


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Feb 20, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> While we're waiting, anybody care to tell me who Evil is and how he gets spoilers?



Look at his avatar


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 20, 2013)

efmp1987 said:


> was he the one who replaced the lady spoilerer who had awesome nails?



No Evil is a person here on the forums. Ohana(fingernail lady) still posts spoilers but we mostly get chaps before she posts.


----------



## shibunari (Feb 20, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Don't get banned



Well, if almost nude girls are allowed IN SIGS, why not guys?


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

I cant stand how the spoiler thread is just open and no one has posted a damn thing stop teasing us mods wtf


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> No Evil is a person here on the forums. Ohana(fingernail lady) still posts spoilers but we mostly get chaps before she posts.



i want to see her spoilers. i miss those nails 

and her drawing of sasuke's MS >>>>> Evil's edits.


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

shibunari said:


> Well, if almost nude girls are allowed IN SIGS, why not guys?



Petition dat shit


----------



## griaule (Feb 20, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Some Canadian hack. And it's a "she" as I heard



Some "Canadian hack"?
Hacking into the shonen jump database directly or something?
lol if it's just a hack I'm surprised nobody else does it
I thought Evil was close to Kishi in some way.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

Addy said:


> dude, i understand we all have weird fetishes but i am having breakfast now. i don't want a cock with my waffle


----------



## jacamo (Feb 20, 2013)

efmp1987 said:


> its official, if a character has a skill(s) named after some Shinto being, he(she) is a god ninja.



Sasuke > Naruto was always meant to be canon


----------



## chan (Feb 20, 2013)

over 800 users in the telegrams right now


----------



## efmp1987 (Feb 20, 2013)

shibunari said:


> Well, if almost nude girls are allowed IN SIGS, why not guys?



I had to turn down 4 guys tonight because im waiting for the chapter


----------



## Seiji (Feb 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> evil is secretly kishimoto



So Kishi can speak English after all.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 20, 2013)

chan said:


> over 800 users in the telegrams right now



And almost 500 in this thread. Where are other 300


----------



## shibunari (Feb 20, 2013)

efmp1987 said:


> I had to turn down 4 guys tonight because im waiting for the chapter



Don't worry, it will be worth!


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

efmp1987 said:


> I had to turn down 4 guys tonight because im waiting for the chapter





She's corrupting you


----------



## Seiji (Feb 20, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> No Evil is a person here on the forums. Ohana(fingernail lady) still posts spoilers but we mostly get chaps before she posts.



But seriously, how he knows all these stuff has always left me curious.


----------



## chan (Feb 20, 2013)

Rosi said:


> And almost 500 in this thread. Where are other 300



40 in spoiler thread rest chillin outside :amazed


----------



## God Hand (Feb 20, 2013)

Rosi said:


> And almost 500 in this thread. Where are other 300




cockwaffling


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 20, 2013)

so.....all those statue frogs at frog mountain are senjus who failed hermit mode.......so that's what happened to the senju clan


----------



## efmp1987 (Feb 20, 2013)

shibunari said:


> Don't worry, it will be worth!



its okay, I rescheduled. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



At least Im booked for 4 straight nights


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Almost done, some minutes *serious connection*


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow, you guys are way off topic.


----------



## chauronity (Feb 20, 2013)

Statistics aren't really that precise i think. Or they just have the tab open and not being active at all.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 20, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> While we're waiting, anybody care to tell me who Evil is and how he gets spoilers?



Evil is the Doctor. He takes his TARDIS to the time of chapter release and then he comes back and gives us spoilers.
True story.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

More then 850 viewers...

One Piece -> 160 viewers.


----------



## chan (Feb 20, 2013)

Klue said:


> Wow, you guys are way off topic.



wait wait, i think in the next chapter well see some wood


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 20, 2013)

jgalt7 said:


> so.....all those statue frogs at frog mountain are senjus who failed hermit mode.......so that's what happened to the senju clan



If they find some way to free them, it's gonna be an Uchiha buttrape.


----------



## jacamo (Feb 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> I cant stand how the spoiler thread is just open and no one has posted a damn thing stop teasing us mods wtf



will i get banned if i post a pic of Hashi with frog eyes?


----------



## shibunari (Feb 20, 2013)

Nate River said:


> But seriously, how he knows all these stuff has always left me curious.



He is a Time Lord!


----------



## fantzipants (Feb 20, 2013)

That's it... i'm out guys.. need some sleep


----------



## BusyPaladin (Feb 20, 2013)

When this chapter is out, there will be a lot of Hashirama bashing. That is my prediction.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

10 more minutes n im out


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

fantzipants said:


> That's it... i'm out guys.. need some sleep



NOOOOO!!! You can make it


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

jacamo said:


> will i get banned if i post a pic of Hashi with frog eyes?



lol u really shouldn't


----------



## Mistshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

lawl Yuna negged me because I said I'm unsure of whats going to happen.


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

lol, it is  10:00 am. am i really the only one who slept normally and woke up expecting a chapter?


----------



## God Hand (Feb 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> 10 more minutes n im out



but but....kyuubi mecha!!!


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 20, 2013)

There used to be a time chapters were out Friday.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 20, 2013)

Addy said:


> lol, it is  10:00 am. am i really the only one who slept normally and woke up expecting a chapter?



Nope, we're in almost the same time zone(9 a.m.  here) 

P.S. poor mods


----------



## jacamo (Feb 20, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Evil is the Doctor. He takes his TARDIS to the time of chapter release and then he comes back and gives us spoilers.
> True story.


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

Evil's first spoiler is a bit confusing to me, but I'm going along with the "flashback within a flashback," idea. Maybe Hashirama will give a bit more background information about his relationship with Madara?

Don't know what to make of it.



Mistshadow said:


> lawl Yuna negged me because I said I'm unsure of whats going to happen.



Umm, thanks for sharing.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> 10 more minutes n im out



5 minutes

i got early class tmw FUCK!!



Virgofenix said:


> There used to be a time chapters were out Friday.



there used to be a time we walked around naked

anyway that time over


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 20, 2013)

Bleach spoilers out before Naruto spoilers.

Nooooooooo.


----------



## chan (Feb 20, 2013)

Valiere said:


> 5 minutes
> 
> i got early class tmw FUCK!!


i got class in half an hour dude


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Chapter is almost out, relax! This time is it always released!


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Bleach spoilers out before Naruto spoilers.
> 
> Nooooooooo.



Story of the last six months.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

I will wait 15 more minutes then am gone


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 20, 2013)

Klue said:


> Story of the last six months.



Not how I remember it.  

Watever brah.


----------



## Jin-E (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm late for work now


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

Klue said:


> Evil's first spoiler is a bit confusing to me, but I'm going along with the "flashback within a flashback," idea. Maybe Hashirama will give a bit more background information about his relationship with Madara?
> 
> Don't know what to make of it.



I feel the same. It's like the first spoiler doesn't line up with the rest. One implies that this chapter isn't about VotE, whereas the rest do.


----------



## Mayaki (Feb 20, 2013)

I predict Naruto vs Sasuke parallels. Booya. 

Ah Evil is back. Good to see him.


----------



## God Hand (Feb 20, 2013)

Valiere said:


> there used to be a time we walked around naked
> 
> anyway that time over



Nope.  Clothes are off in anticipation of Hashirama Sage Mode, and Madara Mecha Kyuubi


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 20, 2013)

don't give up brothers and sisters, we will wait until the end of time


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

Klue said:


> Evil's first spoiler is a bit confusing to me, but I'm going along with the "flashback within a flashback," idea. Maybe Hashirama will give a bit more background information about his relationship with Madara?
> 
> Don't know what to make of it.



i said it before in another post but it seems that sasuke has a flashback about his fight with naruto. sasuke is also included too and we see hashirama and madara fight which is a parallel to naruto vs sasuke.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

I am on work, i have all time!

Edit: 2 more minutes.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 






> Originally Posted by *Evil*
> Originally Posted by *Evil*
> _*Spoiler*: _


 






Mmm...maybe this one is a flashback within a flashback?


*Spoiler*: __ 






> Originally Posted by *Evil*
> _Shodai summons Senju._





 
Senju means"thousand hands" if I remember well...so maybe he created Mokuton arms or chakra arms (similar to Naruto)... 

*Spoiler*: __ 






> Originally Posted by Evil





 
_Hashirama with Sage Mode...wow_

*Spoiler*: __ 






> Originally Posted by Evil





 
Full power Kurama ?


----------



## efmp1987 (Feb 20, 2013)

i gave up sex for this. better get released soon or else Ill sue!


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Feb 20, 2013)

Wheres my naruto chapter? 

I need to bitch and act like an elitist.


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Bleach spoilers out before Naruto spoilers.
> 
> Nooooooooo.



*looks at bleach spoiler*....................  meh.


----------



## chan (Feb 20, 2013)

ill get shy ronnie if the chapter wont come out soon !


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

efmp1987 said:


> i gave up sex for this. better get released soon or else Ill sue!



Dude, never give up on sex.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayaki said:


> Evil is back. Good to see him.



Just so you know...

I think him is really a her, dude.


----------



## chauronity (Feb 20, 2013)

I'll read *Area D* until the chapter comes out. 

This manga has some potential i think.


----------



## Mayaki (Feb 20, 2013)

efmp1987 said:


> i gave up sex for this. better get released soon or else Ill sue!



Ah come on, how often do you think anyone in here gave up sex telling people "I am past 20 and reading Naruto." ;D


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

chauronity said:


> I'll read *Area D* until the chapter comes out.
> 
> This manga has some potential i think.



i will read *a read *:rofl

the puns lol


----------



## Seiji (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> I am on work, i have all time!
> 
> Edit: 2 more minutes.


 It's 4 minutes past already.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

That source was lying to me!!!! 

Soon!


----------



## Mayaki (Feb 20, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Just so you know...
> 
> I think him is really a her, dude.



Whaaaat? I wouldn't know. Then "Good to see her".


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

Nate River said:


> It's 4 minutes past already.



maybe it is 50 minutes?


----------



## chan (Feb 20, 2013)

efmp1987 said:


> i gave up sex for this. better get released soon or else Ill sue!


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

What if chapters came on Thursday this week?


----------



## Jesus (Feb 20, 2013)

Hashirama had Sennin mode? I wonder if Ma and Pa were young at the time, how old are they again?


----------



## handsock (Feb 20, 2013)

Jesus said:


> Hashirama had Sennin mode? I wonder if Ma and Pa were young at the time, how old are they again?



I wonder what his summons are to begin with other than plant life.


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 20, 2013)

so hashirama is wood sennin


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2013)

Jesus said:


> Hashirama had Sennin mode? I wonder if Ma and Pa were young at the time, how old are they again?



They're about 800 years old.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 20, 2013)

*980 (178 members & 802 guests)*

The power of Sage Hashi 

That's how he didn't look at EMS it seems

(tries to be on topic)


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 20, 2013)

Blue Bomber said:


> Come on Hashi with slug sage mode, come on.



It's gonna be frogs.


----------



## Ginkurage (Feb 20, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> It's gonna be frogs.



I know it probably is but I can still hope. Frogs are overused, besides this could explain where Tsunade got her summon from.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Time for some last minute prediction.

I predict the reason for the *shinobi villages is very closely tied to supressing the Juubi*. Without these villages, the Juubi would rampage and the whole world would be destroyed. 

That's the only way I see of even partially excusing Itachi for his rampant nationalism.


----------



## chauronity (Feb 20, 2013)

On-topic: 

I really don't think Hashi has a connection with the toads. Wouldn't his name have already had popped out from the toad contract or something? Slugs, dragons or angry birds are more likely?


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

Klue said:


> If true, hopefully Kishi keeps it within a page or panel.



pray to god the anime won't make it 10 minutes long


----------



## CA182 (Feb 20, 2013)

It's out!!!!!!!!

FFS Load page 3!


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Feb 20, 2013)

Naruto


----------



## griaule (Feb 20, 2013)

Holy Jesus it's really out.
Naruto


----------



## Rosi (Feb 20, 2013)

Little Mads is so cute


----------



## BusyPaladin (Feb 20, 2013)

Klue said:


> If true, hopefully Kishi keeps it within a page or panel.


Knowing Kishi, it will probably be 4-5 pages with panels we've allready seen before.


----------



## Plague (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank god it's finally out! (XD I sound like I just gave birth)

Naruto


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

WTF did I just read? Amazing battle.


----------



## Selva (Feb 20, 2013)

Watching Hashi and Mada fighting and their exchange of words is like watching an older nardo and sauce


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 20, 2013)

CA182 said:


> It's out!!!!!!!!
> 
> FFS Load page 3!


What the FUCK 

Brb bathing


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 20, 2013)

It was amazing.

Lil Madara is sooo cute <3
We were right about a thousand hands.


And Hashi is not a Toad Sage it seems


----------



## gershwin (Feb 20, 2013)

Chibi Hashi and Madz pek


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

My God....I think I'm in heaven


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 20, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Little Mads is so cute



I'm already fangirling pek


----------



## ed17 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm coming madara!! 
and little madara and hashi


----------



## αce (Feb 20, 2013)

*My Reaction To This Chapter*


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

Mine. 


Hashirama gets sage mode AND a moutain sized summon?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2013)

pretty much


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

....

dem jutsu combos.
and... Wood Sage?!?!


...

so short though


----------



## Gonder (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Madara is so bad-ass combining Susanoo with everything.

Did someone say Susanoo was boring and haxx? Say that again?!


----------



## extinction (Feb 20, 2013)

A flashback within a flashback? NARUTOCEPTION

Sage Hashirama FTW


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

We shoulda been skyping.

Would have been hilarious.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2013)

Mine:


----------



## gershwin (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

"It reached the other side."

*flashback to rock skipping*

Kishi-sensei is quite an artist


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 20, 2013)

Something is wrong with my brain.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 20, 2013)

This exactly!


----------



## Herpules (Feb 20, 2013)

mine


----------



## vegeta2002 (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 20, 2013)

Ooooh shit man like seriously...i cannot go to sleep now.

1000 fucking hands...wonder what jutsu/taijutsu will come from this.

Never thought we would get a madara/hashi flashback...maybe we will see some good izuna/tobirama interaction as well. Their characters can use fleshing.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Xin (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Magnet (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## NO (Feb 20, 2013)

My legit reaction:


----------



## lo0p (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 20, 2013)

Accurate to mine.


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## SageEnergyMode (Feb 20, 2013)

HOLY SHIT HASHIRAMAMAMMAMAMAMAMMAMMAMAMAMMA LMELFJMOFJOFJOIFJ


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## vered (Feb 20, 2013)

great chapter one of the best in part 2.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 20, 2013)

Naruto's legit reaction:


----------



## Bissen (Feb 20, 2013)

Hashirama is coming close 2nd to Tsunade/Jiraiya on my personal list 

He's fucking insane and awesome


----------



## Bane (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## jacamo (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

KingofLightning's going to find a way to be pissed off


----------



## sadino (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## vegeta2002 (Feb 20, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> KingofLightning's going to find a way to be pissed off



I already found it. Get ready for a Hashirama, Mito, Madara love triangle thanks to that childhood flashback. We're already getting pissed over here:


----------



## shintebukuro (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Maracunator (Feb 20, 2013)

Thousand arms is a Senjutsu-enhanced mokuton... and it even makes the Mobile Suit Kurama look small.

Hashirama definitely acquired his Sage mode in Shikkotsurin, gotta say his forehead mark reminded me of the symbol Sakura's been associated to since part 1.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 20, 2013)

Maracunator said:


> Thousand arms is a Senjutsu-enhanced mokuton... and it even makes the Mobile Suit Kurama look small.
> 
> Hashirama definitely acquired his Sage mode in Shikkotsurin, gotta say his forehead mark reminded me of the symbol Sakura's been associated to since part 1.


Sakura is a Senju??

Oh shi- *headasplode*


----------



## Maracunator (Feb 20, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Sakura is a Senju??
> 
> Oh shi- *headasplode*



Not Senju, I mean that Harunos might have been related to Shikkotsurin before moving to Konoha.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 20, 2013)

Maracunator said:


> Not Senju, I mean that Harunos might have been related to Shikkotsurin before moving to Konoha.


Ah, ok. For the moment there I thought my headcanon had gone all the way to Timbuktu.


----------



## vered (Feb 20, 2013)

Sage mokuton shinsuusenjuu might be the biggest jutsu ever displayed in the manga.its actually is the biggest.


----------



## MrCatalyst (Feb 20, 2013)

I wonder if Kishi got the idea for Hashirama's jutsu from Sora Filler Arc; 

It's too similar. To think he'd need ideas from filler arcs.


----------



## Maracunator (Feb 20, 2013)

^No, he got the idea from a Buddhist deity, whose name is in part the origin of the Senju clan's name in the manga and which represents a quality that falls in line with the younger brother's belief on peace.


----------



## Miiami (Feb 20, 2013)

why the fck is it Haruno's clan/family crest on Hashirama's forehead? Has kishi ran out of ideas? 

same thing on hashi's head.. This would be a direct hit.


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Kathutet (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Roxa5 (Feb 20, 2013)

Miiami said:


> why the fck is it Haruno's clan/family crest on Hashirama's forehead? Has kishi ran out of ideas?
> 
> same thing on hashi's head.. big holes in solid rock.



Hashirama has nothing to do with any combination of Sakura or haruno, there's no room for her relevance in this story anymore


----------



## Miiami (Feb 20, 2013)

Roxa5 said:


> Hashirama has nothing to do with any combination of Sakura or haruno, there's no room for her relevance in this story anymore



I bet you're Sakura's hater. There is still a lot for her character, same symbols on Hashi and Sakura could mean something, but no tells you that it does, if you read more about jutsu that Hashi used it leads us to "goddess of mercy" she's like a healer, she actually has same symbol as tsunade and in a lot of pictures she is around cherry trees, well anyway I was just hoping for some smart theories/answers.


----------



## Roxa5 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm not a Sakura hater. Hashirama has nothing to do with that wench, this isn't the topic to try and create hope for her development. Especially when it involves someone useful/strong/relevant to the story.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 20, 2013)

Miiami said:


> why the fck is it Haruno's clan/family crest on Hashirama's forehead? Has kishi ran out of ideas?
> 
> same thing on hashi's head.. one chapter later



Could be.


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Shodai summoned Senju? Against Madara at VoTE?
> 
> feels good man.



I'm sure it does, I'm sure it does.


----------



## takL (Feb 20, 2013)

seems like shikkotsurin was where hashirama got his sage mode.

lil madara didnt have his signature bags. and lil hashiramas hair... guess hashirama's mom was a bad hairdresser.

notable lines from ohanas script.
madara: A fat lot...you know about me...
madara: Ive already… _reached_ there!!

lil madara: …that mush…don't I know it... if I get serious it can _reach there_… ! or rather, who the fuck are you?
lil Hashirama: hm….at this point in time... im your rival in cutting water(=the stone throwing game) kinda…Ive already _reached_(the other side) tho.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 20, 2013)

takL said:


> *seems like shikkotsurin was where hashirama got his sage mode.*
> 
> lil madara didnt have his signature bags. and lil hashiramas hair... guess hashirama's mom was a bad hairdresser.
> 
> ...


 
About the bolded part:is it your theory so to speak or is there something in the raw that made you say that?


----------



## vered (Feb 20, 2013)

takL said:


> seems like shikkotsurin was where hashirama got his sage mode.
> 
> lil madara didnt have his signature bags. and lil hashiramas hair... guess hashirama's mom was a bad hairdresser.
> 
> ...



so it was a clear play of words compared to the words of little Hashirama.
Madara saying to Hashirama he basically thinks he has surpassed him or something like that.


----------



## auem (Feb 20, 2013)

takL said:


> seems like shikkotsurin was where hashirama got his sage mode.
> 
> lil madara didnt have his signature bags. and lil hashiramas hair... guess hashirama's mom was a bad hairdresser.
> 
> ...


thanks...that's a splendid play of words,lost in translation...


----------



## takL (Feb 20, 2013)

Glutamminajr said:


> About the bolded part:is it your theory so to speak or is there something in the raw that made you say that?



senpo(=sage art) mokuton(=wood technique), shinsu(=antilog) senju(=thousand hands).



vered said:


> so it was a clear play of words compared to the words of little Hashirama.
> Madara saying to Hashirama he basically thinks he has surpassed him or something like that.



yep.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 20, 2013)

That was a pretty good chapter, it was amazing!


----------



## Annabella (Feb 20, 2013)

takL said:


> seems like shikkotsurin was where hashirama got his sage mode.
> 
> lil madara didnt have his signature bags. and lil hashiramas hair... guess hashirama's mom was a bad hairdresser.
> 
> ...



I like how they echo each other's words with the repetition of 'reached'. 

After Madara reaches the end of the shore he even tells Hashi that he's not the same foe he once knew, which suggests he remembers their friendship just like Hashi does.

Also, lil Madara uses bad language why am i not surprised.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Feb 20, 2013)

Fuck me tender.

I suspected it, but I never said it out loud, even to myself.

*Hashirama's a sage.* 

Not sure what this means for Madara. That might be the difference between them. He would've been foolish to not try and become a sage, with his power levels and Sharingan it should've been a cinch. Maybe like Oro he couldn't find the right cave. The stuck up dumbass should've used Zetsu combined with Hashirama's wood clones to search EVERYWHERE like Naruto. I mean, if your d!ck is "the land itself," why not? 

The Younger son and probably the Elder Brother were sages IMO. I suspect that Kimimaro could've become a sage and is related to the Younger Son (and therefore Hashirama). His compatibility with the cursed seal and Oro's obsession with his undiseased body also indicates this. He has *similar *markings over his eyes as the Younger Brother.

And they said sage mode was obsolete. I love it: Hermit law, bitches! FTW!


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Feb 20, 2013)

Now  I know the "Make the series drag onas long as possilbe" thing has gotten out of hand.


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 21, 2013)

It was alright. I liked seeing a snippet of their VotE fight, and the play on words was nice. I didn't expect to see young versions of them. And I'm liking the possible Slug Sage Mode thing.


----------



## Veja24 (Feb 21, 2013)

plot1st said:


> major points which should not be skipped:
> 1. Haharama vs Madara
> 2. death of Haharama and Tobirama's reign as Hokage
> 3. Tobirama's sacrifice and the will of fire
> ...


As Oro said, ninja world is currently at war so most of these points will be skipped (in flashbacks). We'll see.


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Feb 21, 2013)

So question , is the dragon like a sage mode or something ? Have I missed this ?

Oh and good to be back ! Who missed me ?


----------



## KiddLaw92 (Feb 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2BGsqtY1o0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sora (Feb 21, 2013)

can't wait for one piece


----------



## cha-uzu (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## takL (Feb 21, 2013)

xShotDeadGorgeous said:


> So question , is the dragon like a sage mode or something ?



no the wood dragon is not a senpo(=sage art)

and a correction



takL said:


> senpo(=sage art) mokuton(=wood technique), *shinsu(=antilog) *senju(=thousand hands).


my bad, after talking with someone who does the rounds of temples i learnt that the term 'shinsu' means 'real figures' in cases like this. 
normally a statue of senju kannon has 40 ish hands instead of 1000. still a few statues actually have about a thousand hands(n arms) each which are called 'shinsu senju(a full thousand hands)
for further info check 

so its 
sage art, wood tech; the one thousand hands _by definition_(sorta).


----------



## Ghost14 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Yakkai (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Algol (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Humite Juubi (Feb 21, 2013)

Sora said:


> can't wait for one piece



mine reaction too.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 21, 2013)

My reaction:



No teuchi? bleh.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

my reaction : 



When I saw the Buddha thingy :


----------



## Fear (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Riley F. (Feb 21, 2013)

Something like:


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 21, 2013)

571 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 621

Forever.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Feb 21, 2013)

571 is amazing... but 621 is easily one of, if not the best chapters since then.

609  was amazing too, as was 598


----------



## Armodullahan (Feb 22, 2013)

When people still say Minato > Hashirama:


----------



## KevKev (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Revolution (Feb 22, 2013)

Am I the only one who was disapointed Sasuke was not in the chapter?  I think it has to do with the fact that Evil used Sasuke in a hint, I expected some sauce.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## emili (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 22, 2013)

^
I think Evil was just using that panel with Sasuke to predict our reactions.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 22, 2013)

Sums up mine.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

Great chapter. 
The fighting was amazing BUT I hope the story will get better. 
I mean, you know looks like it's da same shit again..
 Hashirama = Naruto
Madara = Sasuke
They be homies, then one day one go craycray and they gotta fight. *sigh* 
I hope Kishi changes things up a lil' bit.


----------



## Magician (Feb 22, 2013)

Jυstin said:


>



Hashirama needs twice as much to fap with his massive wood


----------



## Magician (Feb 22, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> Am I the only one who was disapointed Sasuke was not in the chapter?  I think it has to do with the fact that Evil used Sasuke in a hint, I expected some sauce.



Fuck Sasuke. Time to let the true badasses to take the lime light


----------



## Veja24 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> Am I the only one who was disapointed Sasuke was not in the chapter?  I think it has to do with the fact that Evil used Sasuke in a hint, I expected some sauce.


I missed not seeing Sasuke as well!  I'm looking forward to him making a decision, though I guess it's obvious he'll still be in "crush Konoha" mode, therefore I don't like getting trolled too long with this I-gotta-ask-founders-before-making-a-decision thing.



Unbroken said:


> Hashirama = Naruto
> Madara = Sasuke
> They be homies, then one day one go craycray and they gotta fight. *sigh*
> I hope Kishi changes things up a lil' bit.


I'm annoyed by this as well. Even though I would truly love to see Kishi break his pattern, I don't think it's likely to happen. Every little clue is pointing otherwise.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

Veja24 said:


> I'm annoyed by this as well. Even though I would truly love to see Kishi break his pattern, I don't think it's likely to happen. Every little clue is pointing otherwise.



Right? It's da same fucking shit over again, it's getting old.
Jiraiya vs Orochimaru
Kakashi vs Obito
Hiruzen vs Danzo
...now Hashirama vs Madara 
but well, it's Kishi. He loves to recycle shits.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Sarry (Feb 22, 2013)

For good or bad, not sure honestly.


----------



## emachina (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Monna (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Danzio (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Annabella (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Magician (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Fuujin (Feb 22, 2013)

*This chapter in a nutshell for me*


----------



## vagnard (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Raiden (Feb 22, 2013)

Excellent. I'm so happy that the excitement droned out the constant complaints. Honestly, we should have a weekly Telegrams complaint thread.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 22, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if it gets to those levels. At this rate, with stuff still left to show. And maybe Rikudou's power too?


----------



## sladky (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Addy (Feb 22, 2013)

first 15 pages
*Spoiler*: __ 



 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oem-M2tQU4[/YOUTUBE]




last 2 pages

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zNjQecyjE8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## takL (Feb 23, 2013)

bawahaha addy nice as always.


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Feb 24, 2013)

If Sasuke gets his mind changed by the Hokages . . .
I'm so done


----------



## Magician (Feb 24, 2013)

xShotDeadGorgeous said:


> If Sasuke gets his mind changed by the Hokages . . .
> I'm so done



Well you better quit now


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 24, 2013)

xShotDeadGorgeous said:


> If Sasuke gets his mind changed by the Hokages . . .
> I'm so done


You must be new here.


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Feb 24, 2013)

Not new here .
Just new to being frustrated with the manga lol .


----------

